# WWE SmackDown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion



## Brock

> *Bray Wyatt to battle John Cena in a WWE Title Rematch tonight*
> 
> It has been announced that The Leader of Cenation has invoked his WWE Championship rematch clause and will challenge The New Face of Fear tonight at 8/7 C on SmackDown LIVE!


*Bray Wyatt to battle John Cena in a WWE Title Rematch tonight*












> In the wake of his “brother” Randy Orton winning the 2017 Royal Rumble Match, Bray Wyatt doubled down on The Wyatt Family’s chances at success by walking out of Sunday’s Elimination Chamber Match as the new WWE Champion. However, amid The Eater of Worlds’ championship celebration, the WWE Universe collectively began to ask one simple question as the pay-per-view came to a close: Does this mean Wyatt and Orton will clash at this year’s WrestleMania for the WWE Title?
> 
> It is, of course, tradition for the Royal Rumble Match winner to take on the champion of their brand on The Grandest Stage of Them All. However, there are seven weeks of SmackDown LIVE remaining on The Road to WrestleMania and, as General Manager Daniel Bryan put it perfectly on WWE Network’s Talking Smack, a lot can happen in those seven weeks.
> 
> And just like that, the circumstances may indeed be changing. It has been announced that John Cena has invoked his WWE Championship rematch clause and will challenge The New Face of Fear tonight on SmackDown LIVE! So despite all the excitement surrounding the Chamber, at the end of the day, will it be The Cenation Leader lining up to face The Viper at The Showcase of the Immortals? Could Cena make history by becoming a 17-time World Champion - surpassing WWE Hall of Famer Ric Flair? You want some excitement on The Road to WrestleMania? Come get some!


*Naomi is the new SmackDown Women’s Champion, but for how long?*












> Though no one can question the importance of the Elimination Chamber Match, perhaps the most impressive moments in Sunday’s SmackDown LIVE pay-per-view came from the Women’s division. The female Superstars battled in three separate contests, each more intense than the one before it.
> 
> It was out of that fiery atmosphere that a new champion was crowned, as Naomi overcame Alexa Bliss to win her first SmackDown Women’s Title. However, there is no rest for the wicked, and the Wicked Witch of WWE is already clamoring to reclaim what has been taken from her. And though Nikki Bella and Natalya certainly have unfinished business with each other, and Mickie James and Becky Lynch seem to just be getting warmed up, any one of those competitors could turn their attention to the Women’s Championship in the blink of an eye – especially with The Showcase of the Immortals on the horizon. Don’t forget about Carmella, either. Although The Princess of Staten Island watched Elimination Chamber from James Ellsworth’s skybox, that doesn’t mean she won’t drop in on a moment’s notice to seize a golden opportunity.
> 
> What we’re trying to say is: Be careful what you wish for Naomi, because your test has just begun and The Road to WrestleMania is as long as it is treacherous. Watch your back.


*Who will rise out of the Turmoil to challenge American Alpha?*












> As SmackDown Tag Team Champions, American Alpha certainly proved their mettle in the Tag Team Turmoil Match this past Sunday at Elimination Chamber. But with WrestleMania seven weeks away, which tandem will emerge to become Chad Gable & Jason Jordan’s new No. 1 contenders?
> 
> It’s worth noting that during Talking Smack on Sunday night, Daniel Bryan did single out The Ascension, who impressed the SmackDown GM both in the pay-per-view and with their huge 12-Man Tag Team Match victory. Is this the Konnor & Viktor that WWE fans have been waiting for? Or are the tough-as-nails Usos gearing up for another showdown with the reigning titleholders? Perhaps former SmackDown Tag Team Champions Heath Slater & Rhyno?


*Is Baron Corbin destined to become Intercontinental Champion?*












> While possible contenders have already begun to make themselves known within the WWE Title, SmackDown Women’s Title and SmackDown Tag Team Title pictures, who is going to step up to try to take away Dean Ambrose’s Intercontinental Championship?
> 
> Certainly, based on what we saw in Sunday’s Elimination Chamber Match, the answer could very well be Baron Corbin. After The Lunatic Fringe snuck up and eliminated him, The Lone Wolf snapped and absolutely decimated the unstable Superstar – hurling him through the Lexan glass pod before planting him with End of Days.
> 
> After Corbin made such a powerful statement, one must wonder just how long it will be before The Lone Wolf sets his sights on Ambrose’s title. Then again, any of the Chamber combatants could take up that pursuit – particularly AJ Styles and The Miz, who both have no love at all for Ambrose and really seem to like championship gold. Or will another Superstar step into the mix for an opportunity at WrestleMania glory?


*Will Ziggler’s aggression cost him or give him exactly what he wants?*












> Guys, what exactly is to be done about Dolph Ziggler? Taking Kalisto out of action on Sunday did not allow The Showoff to prevail in a 2-on-1 Handicap Match at Elimination Chamber, but Ziggler was able to make his mark with a vicious post-match onslaught, and caused serious harm to Apollo Crews in the process. The extent of Crews’ injuries remains unclear at this point. What is clear is that someone needs to try and put Ziggler in check.
> 
> Then again, when you consider that Ziggler’s first couple of attacks on other Superstars earned him an opportunity in the Royal Rumble Match, you have to ask yourself whether the powers-that-be on SmackDown LIVE are even interested in discouraging Ziggler’s behavior. Could his action be exactly what the aggressive former World Champion needs to ultimately get him back on top?


----------



## Ace

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*

Aside from the title match and Corbin-Ambrose, it seems pretty meh.

The tag and women's division are a mess and no one gives a damn about Ziggler v Kallisto and Apollo.


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*



Roman Makes Me Hard said:


> Aside from the title match and Corbin-Ambrose, it seems pretty meh.
> 
> The tag and women's division are a mess and no one gives a damn about Ziggler v Kallisto and Apollo.


Agree with most of this. It's nice they're giving each team tv time, but at the same time it's silly at this point that they think these tag team turmoils will hold interest.

Ziggler seriously needs to get away from Crews and Kalisto. Losing matches to these and attacking them after the match can only go so far. 

I'm actually looking forward to seeing how Naomi's reign goes. Becky and Alexa didn't really have good reigns, so it might be a recurring trend.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*

Awful. I don't know why they're trying to hype up an AA v Usos feud when they've faced off 100 times in those clusterfuck tag matches and AA wins every time. Ascension looked like the most useless dorks in the history of pro wrestling so a feud between them and AA is dumb.

Women's stuff; LOL.

Ziggler stuff; they make it hard to give a shit when h s still jobbing while feuding with jobbers.

Miz can't even get a mention thesedays, seems like an eternity ago when he was on fire, now he's just a pleb. Maybe he'll cost Cena the match, seems more likely he'll be squashed by Ellsworth with one move though.

God WWE sucks, but I still stupidly watch on the off chance Miz gets to stand tall even just once in 2017


----------



## Alright_Mate

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*

The Road to Wrestlemania on both brands is going to be a rocky one.

Wyatt & Orton and Corbin & Ambrose are the only feuds I'm bothered about right now when it comes to SD.

Tag Division has been terrible for a while. They've dropped the ball on all of the Women. Miz, Cena, Nikki & Maryse shit is just a waste, might get good promos out of it but that's about it. Styles getting wasted on Shane is a disgrace.


----------



## redban

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*

Interested in Cena vs Wyatt

They obviously won't put the belt back on Cena, and I don't see Wyatt's winning cleanly. Some possibilities:

A). No finish / DQ / Double countout
B). Orton gives Cena the RKO to help Bray Wyatt win.
C). Miz costs Cena the title, though I think it's too early for this scenario; the Miz and Cena storyline hasn't even started yet.

I might go with B. It makes sense according to the storyline, as Orton hasn't turned on Wyatt as yet; and it adds intrigue because we know their relationship can't survive with their 'Mania match approaching.


----------



## Kkrock

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*

I will laugh my ass off if Cena wins CLEAN tonight against Bray :lol 
Actually i hope it happens ,just for the lols


----------



## Erik.

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*

Raw killed it last night, here is hoping Smackdown have something planned.

Going into Mania, they should be looking to one up each other every week.


----------



## the_hound

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*

revival to debut tonight


----------



## ThEmB0neZ

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*

I have no clue what's going on in the women's division. Wrestlemania's up in the air. Naomi's champ. Does Alexa win her rematch? When's her rematch? Is Alexa still feuding with Becky? When's Becky and Mickie's next match and how does it continue after Becky won at EC. How do they make it feel bigger if it isn't for the title? Is there going to be a women's title match at Mania? It better not be a tag match. So many damn questions.:serious:


Also can't wait to hear Brays first promo as WWE Champ.


----------



## genghis hank

redban said:


> Interested in Cena vs Wyatt
> 
> They obviously won't put the belt back on Cena, and I don't see Wyatt's winning cleanly. Some possibilities:
> 
> A). No finish / DQ / Double countout
> B). Orton gives Cena the RKO to help Bray Wyatt win.
> C). Miz costs Cena the title, though I think it's too early for this scenario; the Miz and Cena storyline hasn't even started yet.
> 
> I might go with B. It makes sense according to the storyline, as Orton hasn't turned on Wyatt as yet; and it adds intrigue because we know their relationship can't survive with their 'Mania match approaching.


I think it'll be C, if the rumours of the mixed tag match at Mania are true. Can't see Orton costing Cena the match unless they're going to do a mini Orton/Cena feud before Mania.

I'd love to see a Bray clean win though.

I'm guessing they're also going to use this match to set up the Styles/Shane feud. AJ will complain that Cena's getting his singles rematch before straight away when he still hasn't gotten his.


----------



## Honey Bucket

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*

Ugh, I just know that Ambrose and Corbin will be booked in a match against each other more than one way or another before Mania. This needs to be one of the feuds where either guy doesn't need to appear _every_ single week.

No chance in hell Bray is winning clean. Cena will most probably win via DQ thanks to Miz interference to start their programme off.

Probably see the seeds sown for the Styles-Shane match, but hopefully they pull the plug and try to insert him into the Wyatt/Orton match at Mania. Those two could always have the blow off match in a Street Fight or something at Extreme Rules.

Fuck knows what they have in store for Harper. If Rowan was fit they could come back as a team and feud with American Alpha, but I think he's still got a few weeks recuperation left.


----------



## december_blue

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*

Becky vs. Mickie rematch tonight!


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/831598798342348803


----------



## redban

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*

I would give Mickie a win over Becky here to set up a rubber match. Becky already won the PPV match, which is bigger; and Mickie's fans have yet to see her win since her return. 

Give her this one.


----------



## Mahmenn

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*

They seriously need to keep Ziggler away from these two geeks.
I'm looking forward to this episode tho


----------



## nyelator

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*



ThEmB0neZ said:


> I have no clue what's going on in the women's division. Wrestlemania's up in the air. Naomi's champ. Does Alexa win her rematch? When's her rematch? Is Alexa still feuding with Becky? When's Becky and Mickie's next match and how does it continue after Becky won at EC. How do they make it feel bigger if it isn't for the title? Is there going to be a women's title match at Mania? It better not be a tag match. So many damn questions.:serious:
> 
> 
> Also can't wait to hear Brays first promo as WWE Champ.


About my reaction when I calmed down (I have no doubts Naomi has the shortest reign of the three)


----------



## Dibil13

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*

Cena's rematch already? Guess he's taking another break after WM. 

Becky vs. Mickie again this soon fpalm They're going to run this feud into the ground, I can feel it. Especially if Mickie leaves WM as champion.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*



ThEmB0neZ said:


> I have no clue what's going on in the women's division. Wrestlemania's up in the air. Naomi's champ. *Does Alexa win her rematch? When's her rematch? Is Alexa still feuding with Becky? When's Becky and Mickie's next match and how does it continue after Becky won at EC. How do they make it feel bigger if it isn't for the title? Is there going to be a women's title match at Mania? It better not be a tag match.* So many damn questions.:serious:
> 
> 
> Also can't wait to hear Brays first promo as WWE Champ.


You'll find all of that out on the next episode of Dragonball Z.


----------



## JC00

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*

Prediction for the Becky/Mickie match. Bliss interferes helping Mickie get the win or lose by dq, the two beat on her after the match and Naomi makes the save..


----------



## DammitChrist

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*

- Will Bray Wyatt be able to hold on to the WWE title that he just recently captured?
- How will Luke Harper avenge his loss to Randy Orton?
- Will Dolph Ziggler keep on destroying Apollo Crews and Kallisto?
- Will Alexa Bliss recieve another shot to regain her Women's title?
- Will Dean Ambrose get revenge on Baron Corbin for screwing him over?

Find out on the next edition of Smackdown Live. Stay tuned


----------



## Mox Girl

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*

Well, it looks like the Ambrose vs Corbin feud is pretty much confirmed now.

For a change, Dean is not the only reason I'm watching SDLive. He's the main reason of course, but I'm also watching to see Naomi as the new champion


----------



## A-C-P

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*

Time To Start Getting Ready for the BLUE BRAND :liquor


----------



## Reotor

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*



Dibil13 said:


> Cena's rematch already? Guess he's taking another break after WM.
> 
> Becky vs. Mickie again this soon fpalm They're going to run this feud into the ground, I can feel it. Especially if Mickie leaves WM as champion.


Becky has a win over someone, WWE must rectify this immediately!


----------



## JDP2016

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*

I wonder how will Naomi and Bray celebrate their first night as champions.


----------



## SilvasBrokenLeg

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*

The champ is here.


----------



## AllenNoah

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*



Classic Intercourse said:


> Ugh, I just know that Ambrose and Corbin will be booked in a match against each other more than one way or another before Mania. This needs to be one of the feuds where either guy doesn't need to appear _every_ single week.
> 
> No chance in hell Bray is winning clean. Cena will most probably win via DQ thanks to Miz interference to start their programme off.
> 
> Probably see the seeds sown for the Styles-Shane match, but hopefully they pull the plug and try to insert him into the Wyatt/Orton match at Mania. Those two could always have the blow off match in a Street Fight or something at Extreme Rules.
> 
> Fuck knows what they have in store for Harper. If Rowan was fit they could come back as a team and feud with American Alpha, but I think he's still got a few weeks recuperation left.


Imagine if Bryan books a Styles vs Harper match (or best of series) where the winner gets to be inserted into the title match. Personally I'd have Harper win, because it fits into the overall Wyatt storyline (plus if this was all Randy's plan, Luke throws a nice wrinkle in since he's not on either side) and if done properly it could lead to a face turn for AJ, since he's been betrayed many times over his career and can sympathize with Luke. 
My only issue with Shane vs Styles is...they have nothing to do with each other. The only ones who it'd make sense fighting Shane would be Ambrose and Corbin, but they're gonna be tied up in their own feud.


----------



## Shishara

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*

"Say YEAAH,say fuck YEAHHH,go all day all night" i smell Revival debut tonight

And Bray needs to become supernatural character now,now that he has whole world in his hands,and all "power".....not usually talking stupid nonsense shit boring assfucker


----------



## TD Stinger

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*

I hope Bray gets to cut a promo to start the show as champion before the main event tonight. I want to see the image of him cutting a promo with the title over his shoulder.

Interested in Ambrose/Corbin and the women’s storylines.

Ziggler vs. Apollo/Kalisto crashed into a wall. It is completely ass backwards right now. The first few weeks of Ziggler’s turn with the chair shots and the segment with Lawler but then they just kept repeating the same thing every week. And now, poor Apollo gets his ankles shattered by Dolph and the crowd cheers Dolph. Apollo has hit rock bottom as a face.

Point is, and audible needs to be called. Get Apollo/Kalisto out of there, and put Dolph against someone who people will sympathize for. Hell, put him with Slater. Some people may not like Slater, but people care about him. And at this point, Slater/Rhyno aren’t going to challenging for the tag titles anyway. Run with that until after Mania until you get some new blood on Smackdown.

And as far as Apollo goes, keep him out for a bit, and turn the guy heel. Maybe it’s not the wisest move to make considering the lack of faces on Smackdown, but there is too much damage done to him as a face. And as for Kalisto, put him on Raw with the rest of the CW’s.

And then we get to American Alpha. Enough with the multi tag team mindset. Alphas vs. Usos. That needs to be the mindset. These two teams have been on and off feuding for months now but have never had a PPV match and have never allowed their rivalry to get that next level. Now is that time to cut out all the BS, and go exclusively with AA vs. The Usos. That is your WM program, even if it’s a pre show match.


----------



## BALORtheCHAMP

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*

ok first off screw bray wyatt! he is a bad man and should not be champion. i really hope john cena wins tonight. im also mad that baron corbin hurt dean ambrose so bad! it was so unfair that dean ambrose got beat up BY A GUY ELIMINATED! i hope dean ambrose puts a pounding on baron corbin!


----------



## I am the Storm

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*

So pumped for Smackdown LIVE tonight!

To see Bray as WWE Champion, hopefully with his new side plates, is very exciting! Hopefully WWE will make his side plates available for purchase shortly! If they're good I will have to buy them.

Also, if you'll indulge me, I finally located the side plates for the P1 himself, at a reasonable, unused price, and they are on their way! I cannot believe how rare these plates are to find, but I now own them.:woo

What a great night tonight is shaping up to be!:mark:


----------



## DoubtGin

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*

Revival answering the open challenge would be cool since the tag team division is pretty much a joke anyways.

Main event is still fun and there should be lots of implications for the WM feuds.

Not really feeling Ambrose putting over Corbin at WM, though.


----------



## RDEvans

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*

Is it that hard to debut the revival tonight? AA has ran through every team ( at least twice) and those AA vs Revival NXT matches were awesome.


----------



## Ace

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*



RDEvans said:


> Is it that hard to debut the revival tonight? AA has ran through every team ( at least twice) and those AA vs Revival NXT matches were awesome.


 Hope they make it a big deal by having it on last. That way fans immediately know is team is good. Everyone and their dog knows Bray isn't beating Cena clean on consecutive nights.


----------



## 3ku1

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*

Bray won't beat Cena clean today. Cena never gives out clean wins twice. I mean You can see Cena jobbing out clean in a match that involves more then two participants. But not one on one. You would expect some kinda screwey finish. Miz prob well interfer. And all hell breaks lose. Wyatt retains via some kinda DQ. 

Seems like Ambrose and Corbin we'll start their feud. Is Ambrise actually going to put the IC title on the line for once, he never defends it. I have a feeling Ambrose is putting Corbin over at Mania. For the woman Mickie/Becky rematch. Hopefully Bliss gets her automatic rematch.


----------



## AngryConsumer

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*

I think an Ambrose/Corbin will be really, really good. 

I have high hopes for that one.


----------



## TD Stinger

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*


----------



## AngryConsumer

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*



TD Stinger said:


>


*RUN*


----------



## Mordecay

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*

Less people than I expected after a PPV, here we go


----------



## wwe9391

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*

The eater of worlds is here and is the champion of this world.


----------



## TD Stinger

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*

Bray Wyatt making his first entrance as WWE Champion. About time.


----------



## ACSplyt

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*

The title looks nice around his waist.


----------



## AngryConsumer

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*

WWE Champion: Bray Wyatt. 

Sounds pretty damn good. :mark:


----------



## Kabraxal

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*

And of course the only thing they can show for Naomi is Bliss landing on her and then Naomi in mid air... because she botched it. 

I hope this SDL is better than the last few have been...


----------



## Mox Girl

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*

I just can't make myself feel hyped about Bray at all...


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*

:jbl Here we go Maggle Mauro, the A show with the A champion.


----------



## Headliner

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*

I can't believe they got me interested in Orton vs Wyatt for the WWE title. I was against this being a WWE title match from the beginning.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*

Let's see what Trips does with SD booking in the "Era of Bray Wyatt".


----------



## Natecore

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*

Damn it, forgot this fat fuck is champ.


----------



## God Movement

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*

You deserve it chants as expected.


----------



## Mox Girl

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*

You Deserve It chants lol. No he doesn't IMO.


----------



## wkc_23

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*

"You deserve it" chants... Fuck off with this chant already.


----------



## I am the Storm

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*

The WWE Champ, Bray Wyatt!

Show his side plates and make 'em available, WWE.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*

That jacket is tasty.


----------



## Mordecay

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*

When actually someone is worthy of "You deserve it" chants


----------



## Insomnia

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*

Well deserved! :clap


----------



## Skyraider666

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*

fuck off marks


----------



## TD Stinger

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*

Still love how the idiots will chant WHAT but then cheer big when he says something cool.


----------



## finalnight

Very happy for Bray


----------



## The Boy Wonder

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*

Jesus Christ smarks.


----------



## wwe9391

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*

Everybody who wins the WWE title deserves it.


----------



## Uptown King

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*

Era of Wyatt, see how ling it lasts.


----------



## Skyraider666

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*

somebody yelling "Husky Harris" lol


----------



## Griselda

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*

Time for Cena to tell Wyatt he got lucky. :lol


----------



## Mordecay

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*

Bray be like "Please don't bury me again"


----------



## wkc_23

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*

Annnnndd segment ruined.


----------



## Headliner

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*

Cult leader Wyatt.:mark:


----------



## TD Stinger

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*

And here comes Mr. Buzzkillington, lol.

Hope this Era isn’t only a transitional era until WrestleMania.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*

Never thought Bray would recover from being buried by Cena, twice. Miracles are not excluded from the WWE!


----------



## Mox Girl

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*

I'm actually glad to see Cena lol.


----------



## Uptown King

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*

A 3 way at WM between Cena, Orton and Wyatt for the title would of been better than Cena and Nikki taking on Miz and Maryse,.


----------



## God Movement

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*

Let's go Bray!


----------



## Natecore

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*



wwe9391 said:


> Everybody who wins the WWE title deserves it.


That's not true at all. Have you seen the current WWE Champ?


----------



## Prayer Police

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*

the champ is heeeeaaaaaay!!!!!


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*

That tall white dude with long brown hair and the "Stay" t-shirt on must be a plant. He's always at Smackdown.


----------



## AngryConsumer

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*

Jesus. I'm so over this fuck.


----------



## finalnight

wwe9391 said:


> Everybody who wins the WWE title deserves it.


I wouldn't say that applied to the Miz


----------



## wkc_23

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*

Goddamn, cena. Don't get them started again :lol


----------



## Uptown King

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*

Cena should just turn heel at this point, would fit his character better.


----------



## Mango13

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*

Cena does the same tired promo night after night, like bro fuck off already


----------



## the_hound

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*

yeah and cena earned that last championship........not


----------



## Kabraxal

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*

O fuck off Cena....


----------



## OMG SETH ROLLINS

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*

Raw eat your heart out


----------



## wkc_23

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*

AJ :mark: :mark:


----------



## wwe9391

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*

The face that runs the place :mark:


----------



## Mango13

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*

AJ :mark:


----------



## Uptown King

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*

Styles!


----------



## AngryConsumer

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*

:dance :dance :dance :dance

BUSINESS HAS PICKED UP! :mark:


----------



## TD Stinger

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*

Wonder if AJ gets his own singles match with Bray. I can see him getting a shot in a 3 way tonight.


----------



## thebat2

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*

Maybe your words would mean something Cena if Wyatt didn't win the darn match fair and square?


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*

AJ can wrestle has azz off, but his lips stay on some sand paper-type dryness.


----------



## Sonny Crockett

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*

Ohhhhh yes love me some AJ!!!


----------



## I am the Storm

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*

P1!:mark:


----------



## safc-scotty

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*

Styles and Wyatt :mark:


----------



## Uptown King

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*

I guess out comes Ambrose and Miz next with Corbin.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*

Bray's not one of my favorites but I'm already liking him as champion.


----------



## TD_DDT

I actually get excited for the p1. Basically him and Goldberg. Everyone else is kinda meh except for miz and a few


----------



## Victor Chaos

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*

A.J. Styles the biggest babyface on Smackdown Live.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*

AJ vs Cena = winner gets a title shot next week?


----------



## wkc_23

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*

If this is a triple threat, that match will be so siickk :mark:


----------



## Uptown King

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*



TD Stinger said:


> Wonder if AJ gets his own singles match with Bray. I can see him getting a shot in a 3 way tonight.


AJ could face the winner of tonights match for the title next week.


----------



## TD Stinger

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*

After their encounter at EC, I’m intrigued in a 1 on 1 match with Bray vs. AJ.


----------



## I am the Storm

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*

AJ Styles with dat truth.:banderas


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*

Smackdown is so awesome!!!


----------



## Uptown King

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*

Even better they could of done a fatal four way match at WM with Styles, Cena, Orton and Bray for the title.


----------



## Headliner

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*

Triple threat.:mark:

This should be good. :mark:


----------



## wkc_23

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*

THAT MATCH IS ABOUT TO BE LIT!!!!


----------



## OMG SETH ROLLINS

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*

Cena has turned corny again . Wtf


----------



## Mox Girl

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*

I love Bray's face after DB announced the match, lol. What, did he think being champion would be easy or something? :lol


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*

Why can't RAW give away from Universal title matches for free?


----------



## Mainboy

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*

:banderas


----------



## Mordecay

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*

This is PPV main event worthy


----------



## the_hound

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*

piss offf, tripple threat and we all know orton and harper is going to get involved


----------



## The Raw Smackdown

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*

And Cena needs to shut up. Didn't Bray JUST beat you clean at EC? I say he's earned it.


----------



## Uptown King

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*

Lol Cena should not be happy he went from going one on one with Bray to now fighting both Bray and AJ. If anything Cena should be upset along with Bray and AJ should be the one happy.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*

Triple threat could be nice, but I hope they don't take it off Bray as quickly as they put it on.


----------



## Kabraxal

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*

So AJ and Cena both lose their rematch because Orton interferes............. fuck off. God damn I'm sick of this overbooked bullshit.


----------



## KingCosmos

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*

Damn they should have saved this for mania with Orton included. If Bray wins this that means we are getting the most boring wwe championship fued in a while.


----------



## Ace

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*

Biggest match on SD since the draft.


----------



## Taroostyles

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*

AJ gonna take the pin after interference from Orton and Harper


----------



## Marcos 25063

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*

I love that Cena turn into a kid every time he gets excited :lol


----------



## Uptown King

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*



the_hound said:


> piss offf, tripple threat and we all know orton and harper is going to get involved


Who cares, it will be a good match regardless.


----------



## Ace

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*



KingCosmos said:


> Damn they should have saved this for mania with Orton included. If Bray wins this that means we are getting the most boring wwe championship fued in a while.


 This match is better than Bray v Orton lol.


----------



## Sonny Crockett

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*

Why was Cena jumping like the happiest man on Earth? He's chance dropped from 50 to 33%.

Anyways hope Styles wins the title back tonight.


----------



## Headliner

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*



Uptown King said:


> Lol Cena should not be happy he went from going one on one with Bray to now fighting both Bray and AJ. If anything Cena should be upset along with Bray and AJ should be the one happy.


I see what you're saying but that would be a heel trait. I can see AJ being mad next week that it wasn't 1 on 1.


----------



## Mordecay

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*

AJ is gonna get pinned or Miz screws Cena and he's pinned


----------



## wkc_23

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*



Kabraxal said:


> So AJ and Cena both lose their rematch because Orton interferes............. fuck off. God damn I'm sick of this overbooked bullshit.


Look on the bright side, it could set up AJ vs Orton, for Orton's WM main event spot. Could that work?


----------



## -XERO-

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/831671095400898560


-PerfectDarkness- said:


>


----------



## safc-scotty

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*



TD Stinger said:


> After their encounter at EC, I’m intrigued in a 1 on 1 match with Bray vs. AJ.


Would be great. 2 of my favourites for completely different reasons. Always loved Wyatt since I first saw him in NXT and Styles is my favourite wrestler to watch in the ring... probably ever (and that's only going off his WWE run). Almost makes me sad that he didn't arrive a few years earlier because I don't know how long he has left at the top of his game.


----------



## TD Stinger

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*

With these 3, should be a special match.


----------



## DoolieNoted

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*

As much as I'd like AJ to get the belt back.... Bray needs to retain by whatever fuckery they can think of.

Hot-shotting the belts about is not good for anyone.


----------



## TheMenace

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*



Sonny Crockett said:


> Why was Cena jumping like the happiest man on Earth? He's chance dropped from 50 to 33%.
> 
> Anyways hope Styles wins the title back tonight.


Bray retaining is a near certainty.


----------



## I am the Storm

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*

What a night it's lookin' to be.:dance


----------



## wkc_23

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*



the_hound said:


> piss offf, tripple threat and we all know orton and harper is going to get involved


AJ vs Cena vs Bray, a PPV worthy match on smackdown and they still complain fpalm


----------



## Ace

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*

Man there's AJ merch everywhere.

Seems like Cena has the kids demo locked down, but AJ could give him competition if he turns face.


----------



## KingCosmos

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*



Roman Makes Me Hard said:


> This match is better than Bray v Orton lol.


I know which is why they should have saved it for mania and added Orton since he won the rumble and is guaranteed a spot. Honestly I would have rather have it just be a triple threat between AJ Cena and Orton the biggest of their Era facing off for the title.


----------



## Mox Girl

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*

Haha YES Dean's after Corbin! I hope he runs around for most of the show until he finally finds him :lol


----------



## Kabraxal

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*



EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> Look on the bright side, it could set up AJ vs Orton, for Orton's WM main event spot. Could that work?


No way it is anything other than Bray/Orton at this point and no way it isn't for the title. If I'm wrong, that would be the biggest swerve in history. Though I would love Orton/Styles.


----------



## Victor Chaos

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*

Hopefully Dean destroys Boring Corbin.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*

No reaction American Alpha. They should've dropped the belts to The Ascension.


----------



## DoolieNoted

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*

This is Bray's final test I guess?

If he can hang with these two then he's set..


----------



## the_hound

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*

here comes the revival


----------



## wkc_23

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*

Hopefully we'll see a Revival debut


----------



## TD Stinger

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*



safc-scotty said:


> Would be great. 2 of my favourites for completely different reasons. Always loved Wyatt since I first saw him in NXT and Styles is my favourite wrestler to watch in the ring... probably ever (and that's only going off his WWE run). Almost makes me sad that he didn't arrive a few years earlier because I don't know how long he has left at the top of his game.


He’s showing no sides of slowing down. Everything turned out great in the end. It took AJ going to Japan and having success there before getting the shot in WWE.

Again, all worked out in the end.


----------



## Ace

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*

I'd like to see Orton RKO AJ and cost him the match, they can feud after ER with AJ screwing Orton over at ER.


----------



## genghis hank

Kill the rematch clause please.


----------



## wwe9391

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*

ffs fuck off with the complain. Its gonna be a great match tonight.


----------



## I am the Storm

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*



wwe9391 said:


> ffs fuck off with the complain. Its gonna be a great match tonight.


It would seem that, no matter what WWE does, "fans" will complain.


----------



## 3ku1

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*

AJ v Cena v Wyatt? That's a ppv lvl match why are we complaining. Oh right. That's just what we do!! Surely Wyatt Doesent go over clean twice. I Expect some kinda interference. Wyatt retains via DQ. Odds seem to be in Wyatts favor. Orton, Styles, Wyatt WM seems better.


----------



## TD Stinger

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*

Revival aren’t debuting tonight.

If they even debut any time soon, which they may not because the tag team division in NXT is very thin, it will be after Mania.


----------



## Lothario

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*

We truly are in the dark ages of pro wrestling. Ascension couldn't even defeat AA after the latter had been in action for 15 minutes and beaten down by the Uso's for three minutes. So logically, they deserve a match two nights later.

:maury

I mean, wtf man??


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*

Wait so Konnor just stares for 5 seconds at AA about to launch onto him and Viktor?

Dat that's shiet I don't like! (Chief Keef voice)


----------



## Honey Bucket

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*



wkc_23 said:


> AJ vs Cena vs Bray, a PPV worthy match on smackdown and they still complain fpalm


Tbf we are getting quite a few too many PPV worthy matches on the weekly shows these days.

They need to be saved for the PPVs to make them more special.


----------



## KingCosmos

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*

Ummmmmmm guys I'm getting local commercials that Cena as champ will be facing AJ in a street fight


----------



## Undertaker_Fan94

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*



KingCosmos said:


> Ummmmmmm guys I'm getting local commercials that Cena as champ will be facing AJ in a street fight


*card subject to change


----------



## wkc_23

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*

Dat sell


----------



## SpikeDudley

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*

Damn thEse smackdown forums are dead


----------



## the_hound

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*

such a stupid hot tag spot


----------



## TD Stinger

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*

Really love the way Gable sells.

Don’t care if it’s Revival, Usos, or someone else. Give Alpha something to really sink their teeth into.


----------



## AngryConsumer

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*



TD Stinger said:


> Revival aren’t debuting tonight.
> 
> If they even debut any time soon, which they may not because the tag team division in NXT is very thin, it will be after Mania.


I don't even think you'll see The Revival on the main roster until summer.


----------



## Mox Girl

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*

It's a shame that AA isn't more over cos they're so talented.


----------



## Lothario

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*



Roman Makes Me Hard said:


> Man there's AJ merch everywhere.
> 
> Seems like Cena has the kids demo locked down, but AJ could give him competition if he turns face.


I've always seen kids with AJ's gloves. A lot of them actually since around late October. Just reinforces the fact that heels can move merchandise. Claiming they can't to justify not turning guys is totally bunk and has always been.


----------



## Mordecay

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*

Berried again lol


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*

I have no idea why people grovel over Gable, when Jordan is better than him in just about every respect. Gable will never be taken seriously without wearing some one his head to cover that big ass bobble-head he's got.


----------



## the_hound

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*

oh gawd its them, the pg gangstas


----------



## Ace

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*

Fuck yeah, dope Uso promo.


----------



## 3ku1

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*

SD main event card actually looks better then raws tbh. If you take out Samoa Joe that is. I mean Wyatt, Cena, Styles beats Charlotte Bayley lol. But seriously against Roman v Who ever.


----------



## Headliner

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*

Heel Usos are so life.


----------



## Mango13

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*

Carmella :mark:


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*

Smackdown tag scene has really dropped off since AA won the belts.


----------



## safc-scotty

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*

Damn, good little promo from the Usos. Usos/AA has potential...


----------



## Ace

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*

WTF? Uso's music then switch to Carmella?


----------



## AngryConsumer

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*

DAFUQ? :lol


----------



## Mox Girl

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*

Why did they have AA act like the Usos were gonna come out and then nothing happened?


----------



## SpikeDudley

3ku1 said:


> SD main event card actually looks better then raws tbh. If you take out Samoa Joe that is. I mean Wyatt, Cena, Styles beats Charlotte Bayley lol. But seriously against Roman v Who ever.


Que?


----------



## OMG SETH ROLLINS

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*

What a good promo by usos


----------



## wwetna1

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*

Usos got them Day One shirts with their trap music. Put them over Alpha. They have Alpha squash people, win from behind, over come injury, and they still are probabaly the third most over team on the brand lol


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*

More shade than a sun visor lol! :laugh: Really Mauro? :laugh:


----------



## Ace

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*

Ambrose v Ellsworth fpalm


----------



## Mox Girl

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*

"Daniel, can I please beat the crap out of him right now?" :lmao

THIS IS WHAT I'VE BEEN WAITING FOR.


----------



## the_hound

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*

another rematch


----------



## Headliner

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*

Uncle Dean-O is hilarious. He's been on a roll with comedy.


----------



## SpikeDudley

safc-scotty said:


> Damn, good little promo from the Usos. Usos/AA has potential...


Usos should have the titles and AA should be chasing them.

Makes no sense that the veterans multi time champion heels would spend half the year chasing rookie faces for their tag titles


----------



## wwetna1

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*

Ambrose just bowed up to that mf because Princess Mella said so lol 

Jimmy looking like wtf is going on 

Mella looking like more tv time


----------



## AngryConsumer

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*

Man, the USOS have been pure fire since that heel turn. :mark:


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*

Just when we thought Ambrose was away from Ellsworth...


----------



## TD Stinger

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*



AngryConsumer said:


> I don't even think you'll see The Revival on the main roster until summer.


If not after Mania, then we might not see them at all this year.

They always do a mass call up after Mania. We only saw more last year because of the draft. And like I said, with injury of TM61, the tag division in NXT is thin. So, just not the right time for them yet, IMO.

A few off topic notes:

1.	Finally, we can get a PROPER Alpha vs. Usos feud. It started hot but then fizzled out.

2.	And FINALLY, Ambrose can get his revenge on Ellsworth.


----------



## Kabraxal

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*

Acension looked good in that tag match. Hope they get rebuilt.

Yes on Dean destroying Ellseworth!


----------



## Mordecay

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*

"She is using you, she is no good, try online dating"

Ambrose is hilarious

PS: I bet @MarkyWhipwreck wouldn't mind being used am I right? :lol


----------



## Lothario

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*



EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> I have no idea why people grovel over Gable, when Jordan is better than him in just about every respect. Gable will never be taken seriously without wearing some one his head to cover that big ass bobble-head he's got.


Well smarks know that Jordan is the one likely to be pushed further once they split. That makes Gable superior by proxy. We just love the shaggy underdog...until he gets the push.

:lol


----------



## wwetna1

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*



Ambrose Girl said:


> Why did they have AA act like the Usos were gonna come out and then nothing happened?


BEcause the whole point was that hair standing up on the back up on your neck is you're scared we go whoop that ass. Then they played the music and AA got scared and on guard. When they come they won't expected. USos from the trap man, and they go lay a trap


----------



## Lethal Evans

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*

Ambrose gonna take that L to Ellsworth because of Corbin.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*



Kabraxal said:


> No way it is anything other than Bray/Orton at this point and no way it isn't for the title. If I'm wrong, that would be the biggest swerve in history. Though I would love Orton/Styles.


I haven't been into Orton/Bray since the brand split. AJ/Orton is where it's at and Vince is playing games.


----------



## AngryConsumer

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*



TD Stinger said:


> If not after Mania, then we might not see them at all this year.
> 
> They always do a mass call up after Mania. We only saw more last year because of the draft. *And like I said, with injury of TM61, the tag division in NXT is thin.* So, just not the right time for them yet, IMO.
> 
> A few off topic notes:
> 
> 1.	Finally, we can get a PROPER Alpha vs. Usos feud. It started hot but then fizzled out.
> 
> 2.	And FINALLY, Ambrose can get his revenge on Ellsworth.


What many fail to see, or don't even realize if not a regular NXT watcher.


----------



## AngryConsumer

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*

Anytime Carmella is on my TV screen, gonna be good! :book


----------



## The Raw Smackdown

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*

Man. It seems like everyone that fights with AA does it through the titantron lol. First the Wyatts now the Uso's.

But THANK GOD they're utilizing their Tag Teams and FINALLY getting this AA/Usos feud going.

And why is Becky/Mickie wrestling again? I mean I get it's probably to get the feud going but right after EC? It makes the match at the PPV pointless.


----------



## DoolieNoted

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*



TD Stinger said:


> And FINALLY, Ambrose can get his revenge on Ellsworth.


Ellsworth going over by fuckery would probably make more sense at the moment because it would make Dean even more worked up for Corbin.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*

I wouldn't be shocked if WWE did an all black HOF one year, to be honest.


----------



## Ace

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*



EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> I haven't been into Orton/Bray since the brand split. AJ/Orton is where it's at and Vince is playing games.


 Nah, it's definitely Bray-Orton. They wouldn't do so many changes if that was the plan.

Camella's only bo is me :lmao

Kevin Ellsworth :lol


----------



## Mox Girl

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*

Oh God, please kick his ass Dean...


----------



## the_hound

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*

SIMMA DON SIMMMMMMMMMMA DAN SEEMA DOON


----------



## Prayer Police

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*

"Carmella's only boo is me!" looool


----------



## Griselda

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*

Ellsworth freaking out when Dean's music hit. :lmao


----------



## Ace

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*

Corbin found Dean.

Oh wow, Ellsworth is really going to win :lmao


----------



## -XERO-

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*



Headliner said:


> Heel Usos are so life.




__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/831678122751774720


----------



## wwetna1

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*

Mella having her own Enzo is still funny as shit to me


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*

Oh, of course, Corbin has to beat him up now.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*

My boy Corbin!!!!!! He's so BAD AZZ!!!!


----------



## Mox Girl

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*

Damn you Corbin, you robbed me of a proper Dean appearance  :lol


----------



## 3ku1

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*

Ellsworth is entertaining. But I'm not sure how long he can continue With this gimmick. Before it gets old.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*

They're really going through with Ambrose versus BARON CORBIN for Wm. 

Fuck off Road dogg.


----------



## Lothario

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*

Dean turning into Nikki.


Wait a minute...


----------



## Victor Chaos

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*

Oh great. It's Boring Corbin.


----------



## safc-scotty

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*



SpikeDudley said:


> Usos should have the titles and AA should be chasing them.
> 
> Makes no sense that the veterans multi time champion heels would spend half the year chasing rookie faces for their tag titles


Can't really disagree with that, but should be entertaining regardless.


----------



## Ace

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*

Damn, that deep 6 looked awesome.


----------



## wwetna1

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*

Telling you Corbin would look more badass with a motrocycle and bandana ala Big Evil


----------



## Bayley <3

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*

I love Corbin!


----------



## wwe9391

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*

Dam ambrose took that hard.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*

Thank god those cookies didn't fall off the table.


----------



## RapShepard

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*

That went off way too early

Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*

At least the cookies were spared, lol.


----------



## SpeedStick

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*



Pure_Dynamite12 said:


> They're really going through with Ambrose versus BARON CORBIN for Wm.
> 
> Fuck off Road dogg.


So you don't want to see a hardcord match ECW styles at Mania?


----------



## TD Stinger

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*



EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> I have no idea why people grovel over Gable, when Jordan is better than him in just about every respect. Gable will never be taken seriously without wearing some one his head to cover that big ass bobble-head he's got.


Jordan wouldn’t be where he is now without Gable. Gable is the one who gave Jordan the shot in the arm. Gable was the one who brought personality out of Jordan.

And even now, the only thing you can say Jordan has over Gable is size. We’ll see in the future who develops even more.


----------



## finalnight

Baron Corbin was trying so hard to not laugh when Dean Ambrose fell into the sheeting and disappeared


----------



## GREEK FREAK

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*

sparks went flying before ambrose made any contact lmao


----------



## Headliner

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*

Corbin/Uncle Dean-O is going to be a good feud going into Mania.


----------



## Mango13

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*

Was really hoping for Corbin to go to the ring and destroy Ellsworth for the hell of it lol


----------



## TheMenace

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*

Dean Ambrose: the new most electrifying man in sports entertainment.


----------



## razzathereaver

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*

Mauro isn't saying a damn word.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*

Man Otunga does not look happy about his job bruh. LOL.


----------



## Uptown King

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*

Ambrose-Corbin could be a good storyline and feud over the IC title if it keeps being this violent.


----------



## BrokedownChevy

Lol. Pyrotechnics fail.


----------



## Daniil Vycheslav

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*

Corbin is so cool. My inner 15 year old can't help it.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*



Headliner said:


> Corbin/Uncle Dean-O is going to be a good feud going into Mania.


I think Corbin would look good with the IC title.


----------



## DoolieNoted

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*

not sure that spot went exactly to plan....


----------



## Headliner

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*

These two fight all the time.:lol


----------



## Mox Girl

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*

Nikki and Nattie managed to really piss Daniel off there :lmao


----------



## -XERO-

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*



EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> I wouldn't be shocked if WWE did an all black HOF one year, to be honest.


On some Nation shit, huh? :lol


----------



## Irrelevant

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*

:lmao :lmao :lmao "JESUS!"


----------



## Uptown King

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*

Falls count anywhere match should be good.


----------



## RapShepard

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*

No "sparks flew" moment will ever top Goldust getting electrocuted and getting tourettes, they should stop trying lol 

Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## Insomnia

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*

JEZUS!!!! :lol


----------



## Mordecay

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*

DB asking for security was hilarious, weren't you a fucking wrestler for gods sake?


----------



## OMG SETH ROLLINS

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*

Ambrose and Corbin are perfect for each other . Called it months ago
Great shit


Nikki Bella is awful at acting


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*

You know what, Nattie and Bella could be so much better if they had the right people booking it. Sorry, Trips ain't got the goods.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*

I like this Nikki/Natalya feud, hopefully the match will be good!


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*



Pure_Dynamite12 said:


> They're really going through with Ambrose versus BARON CORBIN for Wm.
> 
> Fuck off Road dogg.


I'll take that over another multi-man match for the IC title and I hope they don't waste this on Smackdown.


----------



## wkc_23

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*


----------



## TD Stinger

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*



AngryConsumer said:


> What many fail to see, or don't even realize if not a regular NXT watcher.


Hopefully, they get some more teams in NXT. Hope to see more of Heavy Machinery. If you don’t know who they are, look them up. They’re awesome IMO.

Again, off topic, I LOVE angry Daniel Bryan, lol. And a Falls Count Anywhere match is a fitting stipulation to end this rivalry.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*



Hysteria said:


> I think Corbin would look good with the IC title.


I felt he'd have the IC title by last SummerSlam. I'm glad they didn't rush the main strap on him and is putting him in an IC title feud.


----------



## Mox Girl

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*

I hope WWE books Dean/Corbin correctly and just doesn't have Dean get his ass kicked every single week. Nobody will take him seriously if he doesn't get at least some offence in on Corbin.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*

I don't think Ambrose/Corbin is that bad of a feud. Should be good as a No DQ match.


----------



## wwetna1

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*

Why the fuck were Niki and Mella screwed over with a no dq match with count outs if you're doing this then?


----------



## ElTerrible

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*

I can´t wait for next week, when the falls count anywhere train rolls over Maryse...


----------



## Victor Chaos

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*

Nikki better go over.


----------



## Lothario

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*

Let me guess; Maryse costs Nikki the match next week to set up the mixed tag at WM because on Sunday, Nikki bumped into her and spilled powder on her expensive outfit.


----------



## DoolieNoted

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*



wkc_23 said:


>


Awww, Corbin bought a puppy with him.. >


----------



## TD Stinger

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*

Since they are going through with Ambrose vs. Corbin for Mania I would think, I hope they go for some kind of extreme match.


----------



## ElTerrible

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*



Lothario said:


> Let me guess; Maryse costs Nikki the match next week to set up the mixed tag at WM because on Sunday, Nikki bumped into her and spilled powder on her expensive outfit.


Nope Maryse is in the shower nude and they accidentally brawl into it.... 0


----------



## Griselda

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*

I'm guessing Maryse sprays perfume into Nikki's eyes next week.


----------



## TheMenace

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*



wkc_23 said:


>


Look what the wolf dragged in.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*



wwetna1 said:


> Why the fuck were Niki and Mella screwed over with a no dq match with count outs if you're doing this then?


Mella?


----------



## Prayer Police

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*

Cobrin couldn't be more kewl even if he was smoking a cigarette!!!!


----------



## SpeedStick

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*



TD Stinger said:


> Since they are going through with Ambrose vs. Corbin for Mania I would think, I hope they go for some kind of *extreme match.*


----------



## Uptown King

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*



-PerfectDarkness- said:


> On some Nation shit, huh? :lol


What would be wrong with that? :grin2:


----------



## wwetna1

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*



RapShepard said:


> No "sparks flew" moment will ever top Goldust getting electrocuted and getting tourettes, they should stop trying lol
> 
> Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*



wkc_23 said:


>


So that's how Corbin walks his pets. :yas


----------



## ElTerrible

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*

Oh great now smackdown starts with the replays, too.


----------



## razzathereaver

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*

"Are people really this stupid?" :lmao


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*

Baron Corbin is SUCH A BOSS! Dude just gets it!


----------



## Lothario

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*



ElTerrible said:


> Nope Maryse is in the shower nude and they accidentally brawl into it.... 0


I'm totally behind that.


----------



## -XERO-

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*



THE GUY said:


> sparks went flying before ambrose made any contact lmao


:lol

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/831680777226104832


----------



## AngryConsumer

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*



SpeedStick said:


>


So fucking stupid... fpalm fpalm fpalm


----------



## 3ku1

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*

Nikki and Natayla were screwed over in a no dq match? That suggests they had any leverage to begin with hahahaha. In any case they are having a Falls Count Anywhere match next week. Makes sense. Seeing they just had one lol. 

And Is Ambrose Corbins bitch now. Dean is booked like such a geek haha. Devaluing The ic title much.


----------



## TheMenace

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*



wwetna1 said:


>


So Goldust is still the most electrifying man in sports entertainment?


----------



## wwetna1

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*



The Raw Smackdown said:


> Mella?


Princess Mella ... Carmella 

They fought all over the venues for months. Nikki got attacked for months. They got a NO DQ match at TLC announced. Then Raw did Charlotte/Sasha after the fact. And their match got fucked. They were told you will have count outs so you must stay by the ring and because it is tlc, no tables, ladders, or chair spots.


----------



## Kabraxal

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*

God damn.. Corbin is amazing. I remember when he was floundering as a face in NXT then they finally pulled the trigger and everything started to click.


----------



## Victor Chaos

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*

Not a Roman Reigns fan but Roman Reigns >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Boring Corbin


And it's not even close.


----------



## OMG SETH ROLLINS

wkc_23 said:


>


Rick grimes is that you?


----------



## TheMenace

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*



SpeedStick said:


>


I can't wait to see the edits people will come up with. :grin2:


----------



## razzathereaver

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*



The G.O.A.T said:


> Not a Roman Reigns fan but Roman Reigns >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Boring Corbin
> 
> 
> And it's not even close.


Nah.


----------



## AngryConsumer

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*

:becky


----------



## The Raw Smackdown

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*

Baron needs work on the mic.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*

Becky! :becky


----------



## -XERO-

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*

*Thicky Lynch* :evil


----------



## 3ku1

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*

Becky coming out to job to Mickie!


----------



## Headliner

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*

I thought Corbin was trash for the longest but after the Rumble, Elimination Chamber and tonight he's really grown on me.


----------



## Natecore

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*

It turns out I hate nearly everybody on Smackdown. 

I hate this show.


----------



## OMG SETH ROLLINS

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*

This may be the best rounded smackdown since the split .


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*



Headliner said:


> I thought Corbin was trash for the longest but after the Rumble, Elimination Chamber and tonight he's really grown on me.


I saw something in the boi when he debuted on RAW.


----------



## Uptown King

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*



AngryConsumer said:


> So fucking stupid... fpalm fpalm fpalm


Right. Made no sense for Cena to be even happy at all.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*

I wish they would change Mickie's gear.


----------



## Ace

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*

Show has been fantastic so far.


----------



## Prayer Police

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*

Mickie wants respek on her name


----------



## AmWolves10

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*

Why are they doing Mickie James vs Becky Lynch when they just wrestled each other at Elimination Chamber two days ago?


----------



## razzathereaver

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*

I hate these "Did you know" snippets. They could actually be used to tell some interesting titbits of WWE history and trivia but instead all the company uses them for is to suck its own dick.


----------



## the_hound

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*

ROLL UP OF DOOM


----------



## Uptown King

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*



Natecore said:


> It turns out I hate nearly everybody on Smackdown.
> 
> I hate this show.


So why you still watching?


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*

Say my taste in women sucks, but if I ha a choice between Mickie and Nikkie, I'm taking the big teeth girl with the crazy eyes.


----------



## Uptown King

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*



AmWolves10 said:


> Why are they doing Mickie James vs Becky Lynch when they just wrestled each other at Elimination Chamber two days ago?


Cause Mickie could of wanted a rematch.


----------



## Skyraider666

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*

Damn this shows sucks balls


----------



## wwetna1

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*

Funny to me Nikki/Natty out worked the other two women matches at the ppv. Becky/Mickie ain't clicking because their is no flow or give and take


----------



## AngryConsumer

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*

Becky's thighs are just pure SEX. :banderas


----------



## wwetna1

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*



WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> I wish they would change Mickie's gear.


To her daisy dukes, that she never wore in WWE?


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*



Mordecay said:


> "She is using you, she is no good, try online dating"
> 
> Ambrose is hilarious
> 
> PS: I bet @MarkyWhipwreck wouldn't mind being used am I right? :lol


She could use me in any f*cking way !! kada

I stepped out right before the AA tag match came back around Ambrose getting dragged, what did I miss ?


----------



## dclikewah

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*

What are the odds they both get counted out and they come back from commercial to something totally different?


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*

Man if I was a ref and I had to break up a chick fight backstage and all of a sudden, the chick I'm holding back starts grinding back on meh...aaayyyeeee what a wonderful profession, lol.


----------



## ManiaSeason2017

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*

Get Out looks amazing. I prolly won't even see it, just don't car for traveling to sit in a dirty theatre. Movies aint my thing. I prefer to just play outside.


----------



## AngryConsumer

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*



MarkyWhipwreck said:


> She could use me in any f*cking way !! kada
> 
> I stepped out right before the AA tag match came back around Ambrose getting dragged, what did I miss ?


Corbin w/ that beatdown followed by a deep six into the pyrotechnics.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*



WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> I wish they would change Mickie's gear.


I'd be fine with more Hardcore Country and a little less WWE trying to act like Mickie hasn't evolved in the 7 years she's been gone. But I get it at this point Mickie is a nostalgia act, much like Bubba Ray when he returned.


----------



## Mox Girl

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*



MarkyWhipwreck said:


> She could use me in any f*cking way !! kada
> 
> I stepped out right before the AA tag match came back around Ambrose getting dragged, what did I miss ?


Dean was still stomping around backstage looking for Corbin - he ran into Carmella and Ellsworth and insulted Ellsworth, to which Carmella was like "are you gonna get let him talk to you like that?" :lol Then Daniel Bryan showed up and Dean asked to beat Ellsworth up LOL. Daniel said ok, they went to have the match but Dean didn't come out and then Corbin dragged him out.

I was disappointed, I wanted to see Ellsworth get his :lmao


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*



AngryConsumer said:


> Becky's thighs are just pure SEX. :banderas


I used to want her to show more skin, but she keeps us guessing. I enjoy it. I'd love to see her in some amateur HD porn with two masculine black bulls.

Ooops, sorry children under 20.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*



AngryConsumer said:


> Corbin w/ that beatdown followed by a deep six into the pyrotechnics.


No bro :lol before that.



Ambrose Girl said:


> Dean was still stomping around backstage looking for Corbin - he ran into Carmella and Ellsworth and insulted Ellsworth, to which Carmella was like "are you gonna get let him talk to you like that?" :lol Then Daniel Bryan showed up and Dean asked to beat Ellsworth up LOL. Daniel said ok, they went to have the match but Dean didn't come out and then Corbin dragged him out.
> 
> I was disappointed, I wanted to see Ellsworth get his :lmao


Thank you :lol gotta check that out.


----------



## Pure_Dynamite12

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*

Member when Mickie did porn?

I member.


----------



## Prayer Police

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*

did Mickie hurt her boobs?


----------



## Ace

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*

50-50 booking :lol


----------



## Mox Girl

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*

LOL the classic 'I'm hurt' fake out lol.


----------



## dclikewah

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*

50/50 YAY


----------



## Mordecay

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*



MarkyWhipwreck said:


> She could use me in any f*cking way !! kada
> 
> I stepped out right before the AA tag match came back around Ambrose getting dragged, what did I miss ?


AA beat Ascension, Usos cut a promo on them, Ambrose was looking for Corbin, encunters Ellsworth and Carmella, told him she was using him, ask DB for a match with Ellsworth, he accepts, but the match never starts because Corbin beat the crap out of Dean, Nikki and Nattie fought in DB's office, who made a Falls Count Anywhere between for next week, Ziggler cuts a promo, Becky vs Mickie now


----------



## Victor Chaos

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*

What a veteran move.


----------



## wkc_23

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*

I got worked a little bit, not gonna lie :lol


----------



## Irrelevant

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*

That was great selling by Mickie. I was about to say that wasn't sure if she was just selling or legit hurt.


----------



## AngryConsumer

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*

Brilliant! :mark:


----------



## Trophies

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*

Mickie :lol


----------



## Ace

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*

50-50 booking gets no one over.


----------



## Headliner

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*

What was the point in Becky kicking out after? That defeated the whole purpose.


----------



## JDP2016

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*

As if Maryse couldn't buy a new dress.

Sent from my LG-H631 using Tapatalk


----------



## 3ku1

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*

Alexa has the best thighs out of the woman both rosters imo. But Becky looking good. 50/50 booking probably the way to go. Great selling by Mickie. But best of the year imo was Alexa when it looked like she dislocated her arm. But she was just selling.


----------



## the_hound

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*

otunga, its called a heel move and its performed by a heel, you know the same heelish shit you used to do


----------



## KingBear

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*

Is it me or has Mickie lost weight? She used to be a bit chubby.


----------



## TheMenace

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*

Real original. unk2 :heyman2


----------



## wwetna1

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*

They mocking the injury Trish had versus Mickie? Brilliant


----------



## AngryConsumer

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*

Still can't get over a Funk-o-dactyl is Women's champion. :lol


----------



## Ace

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*

How is AJ not number 2 in merch sales?

His shirts are everywhere.

Cena I can understand, but how the fuck is Roman ahead of him? I rarely see his shirts in crowds and his WWE shop numbers are weak.


----------



## wwetna1

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*



JDP2016 said:


> As if Maryse couldn't buy a new dress.
> 
> Sent from my LG-H631 using Tapatalk


As if Miz should complain about her taking her dress off 0


----------



## wkc_23

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*



Skyraider666 said:


> Damn this shows sucks balls


Show has been great. Not sure what you're talking about.


----------



## Victor Chaos

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*

I might actually buy that Nintendo Switch.


----------



## God Movement

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*



Roman Makes Me Hard said:


> How is AJ not number 2 in merch sales?
> 
> His shirts are everywhere.
> 
> Cena I can understand, but how the fuck is Roman ahead of him? I rarely see his shirts in crowds and his WWE shop numbers are weak.


The Big Dog selling more than Styles is just something you have to accept my friend.


----------



## TheMenace

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*



Roman Makes Me Hard said:


> How is AJ not number 2 in merch sales?
> 
> His shirts are everywhere.
> 
> Cena I can understand, but how the fuck is Roman ahead of him? I rarely see his shirts in crowds and his WWE shop numbers are weak.


Gotta make Roman's sales look strong!!! :vince2 :vince2 :vince2


----------



## The Adorable One

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*

I'm sorry, but these women's matches just don't do it for me. They're too long, and their lack of upper body strength limits their ability to finish certain moves. It just looks sloppy.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*



-PerfectDarkness- said:


> On some Nation shit, huh? :lol


If Vince had the right kind of juice in his balls, he'd of had a White Supremacist stable during this time. And I don't count DX and definitely not The Hart Foundation. I would've brought Flair back to the WWE to be the leader. It could've been some great TV!


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*



Mordecay said:


> AA beat Ascension, Usos cut a promo on them, Ambrose was looking for Corbin, encunters Ellsworth and Carmella, told him she was using him, ask DB for a match with Ellsworth, he accepts, but the match never starts because Corbin beat the crap out of Dean, Nikki and Nattie fought in DB's office, who made a Falls Count Anywhere between for next week, Ziggler cuts a promo, Becky vs Mickie now


Good looks broski I saw the Ambrose beat down and everything after but I appreciate the write up :lol

Dolph's promo was f*cking awesome :mark:


----------



## Ace

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*



God Movement said:


> The Big Dog selling more than Styles is just something you have to accept my friend.


 Have a look at the best sellers on WWE.com, Roman is well behind even the likes of Goldberg, Orton, Seth, Bliss, KO and EC.

Only gives fuel to the idea of overstocking Roman and Cena items in stores.


----------



## the_hound

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*

lol womens champ gets the jobber entrance lol


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*



Hysteria said:


> I'd be fine with more Hardcore Country and a little less WWE trying to act like Mickie hasn't evolved in the 7 years she's been gone. But I get it at this point Mickie is a nostalgia act, much like Bubba Ray when he returned.


Yeah I liked when she wore the country style gear, I guess it is a nostalgia thing like you said, but I'm glad she is back!


----------



## wkc_23

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*

You deserve it chants again :eyeroll


----------



## Mango13

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*

"you deserve it" chants again LMAO


----------



## Irrelevant

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*

More you deserve it chants. Wow I'm surprised how over Naomi's gotten.


----------



## Headliner

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*

They didn't even air Naomi's entrance.:done


----------



## wkc_23

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*

Bliss in leggings :banderas


----------



## Insomnia

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*

Bliss! :tucky


----------



## Victor Chaos

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*

The Wicked Witch is here. :mark:


----------



## Mordecay

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*

"You deserve it" chants are the new "This is awesome"

That Bliss pop :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## God Movement

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*



Roman Makes Me Hard said:


> Have a look at the best sellers on WWE.com, Roman is well behind even the likes of Goldberg, Orton, Seth, Bliss, KO and EC.
> 
> Only gives fuel to the idea of overstocking Roman and Cena items in stores.


And we all know that people like Bliss and KO definitely don't outsell Roman. From what I recall, Meltzer made it clear that the Big Dog is one of the top two sellers in the company, only Cena and New Day come close.


----------



## KingCosmos

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*



wkc_23 said:


> You deserve it chants again :eyeroll


----------



## wkc_23

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*

Bliss kinda reminds of Trish, with her promos.


----------



## AngryConsumer

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*

Bliss. Leggings. :vince


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*



Mordecay said:


> "You deserve it" chants are the new "This is awesome"
> 
> That Bliss pop :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


At least Naomi actually deserves it :lol


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*

I'm happy that Naomi won the Smackdown Women's Title! Is she really injured? If so that sucks!


----------



## Mox Girl

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*

Naomi looks HAWT tonight.

I love how genuine her excitement is too.


----------



## the_hound

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*

she called her a little flea LOL


----------



## Ace

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*



God Movement said:


> And we all know that people like Bliss and KO definitely don't outsell Roman. From what I recall, Meltzer made it clear that the Big Dog is one of the top two sellers in the company, only Cena and New Day come close.


 When was this? 

Judging by the recent analysis of google trends and merch searches, AJ matched Roman in the 4th quarter - as a heel.

Don't think Meltzer has talked about the actual numbers in a while. All we have to go off it is crowds and WWE.com, all of which don't make Roman look good. He's not even in the top 5 for best selling T-shirts or long sleeve shirts. AJ's shirt is number 1 (outselling Cena's new shirt) and is long sleeve is in the top 3, behind 2 Goldberg items. So where exactly is Roman making up the difference?

Edit: 
Enzo and Cass's new shirt has over taken AJ's shirt.

Top 5 T-shirts atm are
EC
AJ
Nakamura
Jericho
Cena

Roman's shirt is down at #31 , behind AJ, Nakamura, Jericho, KO's and EC's second shirt.


----------



## 3ku1

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*

Damn Bliss killing it on the mic :mark:


----------



## Mordecay

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*

Man, Bliss is so good at promos, by far the best in both RAW and SD womens divisions


----------



## AngryConsumer

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*

Alexa Bliss is a fucking natural on the mic! :mark:


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*

Alexa Bliss is so damn good it's not even funny.


----------



## Mox Girl

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*

What was JBL blathering on about just then? :lol


----------



## Victor Chaos

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*

The Wicked Witch if the WWE >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Naomi


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*

The main event getting 30 minutes :mark:

Give me a 4 star match guys.


----------



## wkc_23

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*

Triple Threat is next :mark:


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*



wwetna1 said:


> To her daisy dukes, that she never wore in WWE?


I did like those but I'm not sure if they would let her wear those in WWE, you know how they can be about stuff that happened outside of the WWE.


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*

Finally, the main event is here.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*

Alexa's leather jacket, I want it lol! Leather Jackets are cool, Bret Hart always looked cool in his!


----------



## The Adorable One

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*

Yeah... that promo by Bliss was excellent. Very impressive.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*

I have to say, RAW in my mind is winning the war this week, simply based on the awesome angle between Owens and Jericho. Although the triple threat could turn the tide in the blue brand's favor if it delivers like I expect it will.


----------



## Mordecay

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*

I don't think we won't see Mauro by next year, he barely is allowed to talk these last few shows :fuckthis


----------



## 3ku1

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*

Alexa just delivered the best woman's promo in some time. Def the best woman's mic worker both rosters. From what I've read Naomi won't be champion long anyway.


----------



## AngryConsumer

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*

This Triple-Threat is about to be LIT.... until, "fuckery." :lol


----------



## razzathereaver

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*



Mordecay said:


> I don't think we won't see Mauro by next year, he barely is allowed to talk these last few shows :fuckthis


Why is that?


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*

I would not do that black history bs if I was Otunga. Let some other token do that shiet bruh.


----------



## DammitChrist

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*

30 minutes left for the main event guys! This should be a good one. The Eater of Worlds vs the Champ vs the Phenomenal One :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Irrelevant

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*

TJP is so bad.


----------



## Victor Chaos

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*

T.J. Perkins still sucks.


----------



## dclikewah

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*

tj perkins should never be allowed to cut a promo again


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*

TJP is so bland :lol the crowd was booing his whole promo.


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*



Mordecay said:


> I don't think we won't see Mauro by next year, he barely is allowed to talk these last few shows :fuckthis


I like Mauro, he's a good sports/wrestling announcer. He's not a very good sports entertainer announcer. 205 Live I think he does some awesome work there but when he has to be the sports entertainer guy for SmackDown Live he just flounders. He could get better in time but when he slips it shows...like on Sunday when he dropped "damn it" on the live mic when he screwed up at the PPV. I was surprised he was still on the air after that.

Yes, I was one of the people on the forum happy when he got hired by WWE but it hasn't transitioned like I hoped.


----------



## TheMenace

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*

M.E. TIME :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## 3ku1

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*

SD main event looking good ATM. Wyatt as champion :mark:. Love Styles but hoping Wyatt retains here.


----------



## Ace

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*

MITB is a SD PPV, I think Ziggler or Corbin will win.


----------



## drougfree

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*

Another title match on tv :renee2


----------



## -XERO-

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*


----------



## razzathereaver

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*

The champ coming out last :mark:


----------



## AngryConsumer

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*

:dance :dance :dance :dance :dance

THEY DON'T WANT NONE! NO, THEY DON'T WANT NONE! :mark: :mark: :mark:


----------



## Victor Chaos

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*



MarkyWhipwreck said:


> TJP is so bland :lol the crowd was booing his whole promo.


As they should. He sucks. I don't know who's worse. Perkins or Swann.


----------



## Mox Girl

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*

"We came from Australia to see John Cena as the 16x champion" sign. Um, I've got some bad news for those people... :lol


----------



## Strategize

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*

I hope Wyatt wins clean to be honest.


----------



## wwe9391

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*

of course they show the most ugly AJ styles fan in the crowd


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*



Roman Makes Me Hard said:


> MITB is a SD PPV, I think Ziggler or Corbin will win.


Ziggler is a good call, his heel run will be fully flourished by then.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*

There's just no way WWE takes the title off Wyatt tonight.


----------



## Ace

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*



MarkyWhipwreck said:


> Ziggler is a good call, his heel run will be fully flourished by then.


 Good call that they cash in after the Summerslam title match?


----------



## Victor Chaos

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*



Roman Makes Me Hard said:


> MITB is a SD PPV, I think Ziggler or Corbin will win.


They need to give it to the Miz again.


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*

LOL, Harper out of nowhere!


----------



## Mox Girl

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*

Ok, that reveal of Harper standing there was VERY well done!


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*



Roman Makes Me Hard said:


> Good call that they cash in after the Summerslam title match?


Depends on if Orton is still champion ? I assume he will be so maybe but probably not. Depends on how on fire Ziggler is by then.


----------



## Ace

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*

Harper already?

They're just fucking with us right, Bray isn't losing right?


----------



## Headliner

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*

:mark: Pull the trigger on Harper plz.

Now I wonder if Orton helps Wyatt retain.


----------



## 3ku1

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*

Screw your Harper :lol


----------



## razzathereaver

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*

God:damn


----------



## dclikewah

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*

A wild Luke Harper appears!


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*

Man, Harper should've gotten a Corbin/Strowman push back when he won the IC title. He's not tarnished like Swagger, but they need to strap a rocket onto him while the fire has rekindled around him.


----------



## Taroostyles

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*

If this leads to Cena somehow winning I will fall off the couch in laughter


----------



## Mordecay

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*

Ma boi Luke making a name for himself :mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark::mark:


----------



## wwetna1

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*

Harper just killed that boy lol


----------



## safc-scotty

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*

Orton will help Bray retain.


----------



## Ace

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*

No Miz so far, I think he will screw Cena.

Orton will show up and stare Bray down to finish the show.


----------



## Ace

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*

Or maybe Harper wins the MITB and cashes it on Bray at SS?


----------



## -XERO-

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*



safc-scotty said:


> Orton will help Bray retain.


Yep.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*

I'm still so glad AJ came to the WWE.


----------



## Ace

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*

AJ tweaked his leg?

I think he may be really hurt.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*

Starting the match during commercial fpalm


----------



## Dan Rodmon

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*

Were being worked. Harper will help Bray at Mania.


----------



## -XERO-

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*



WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> I'm still so glad AJ came to the WWE.


We all are.


----------



## Mox Girl

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*

This is awesome chants? Really?


----------



## Ace

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*

I know what I'm doing :lmao


----------



## 3ku1

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*

They go on about Bray Being too fat. But I don't see it. Looks are deceiving. The guy is an athlete. WWE is full of different types. And actually compared to Owens imo. Wyatt looks more legit. Bigger Arms. Not as big around the mid area. He looks legit. I think we're being worked here though. Harper we'll help Wyatt at mania. Wyatt is retaining here, no doubt.


----------



## AngryConsumer

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*

Styles receiving the louder of cheers from the crowd among the three. :mark:


----------



## dclikewah

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*



EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> Man, Harper should've gotten a Corbin/Strowman push back when he won the IC title. He's not tarnished like Swagger, but they need to strap a rocket onto him while the fire has rekindled around him.


If they do a 6 man ladder match for the IC at Mania, I would love to see him walk away with it. If they dont pull the trigger now, he will get stuck in the Cesaro holding pattern.


----------



## Ace

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*



Ambrose Girl said:


> This is awesome chants? Really?


 They skipped the first few minutes of the match fpalm


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*



EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> Man, Harper should've gotten a Corbin/Strowman push back when he won the IC title. He's not tarnished like Swagger, but they need to strap a rocket onto him while the fire has rekindled around him.


You know, I really would love a Harper/Corbin feud.


----------



## Ace

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*

Loving this match so far.


----------



## thebat2

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*

Cena got a raw deal? Where?


----------



## Prayer Police

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*

How many times Styles has to kick out of the AA?


----------



## wkc_23

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*

Those 5 knuckle shuffle punches look so fucking pathetic.


----------



## wwe9391

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*



WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> I'm still so glad AJ came to the WWE.


We all are. Best career decision he has ever made. Even AJ himself has said he wises he came to WWE sooner.


----------



## razzathereaver

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*

AJ kicks out of AA's like they're Fireman's Carries.


----------



## Ace

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*

That was a sick spot with the finishers.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*

I like AJ but I'm rooting for Bray to retain here.


----------



## Mordecay

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*

Ok I believe that was going to be 3, good job guys


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*

2 finishers already guys ?


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*



-PerfectDarkness- said:


> We all are.


I'm definitely not the only one, and that gif is so funny! :laugh:


----------



## 3ku1

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*

Solid match. Good psychology. I thought that was a Three count.


----------



## Ace

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*

The crowd is lit and the boys are delivering.

Fuck the ads fpalm


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*

As if commercials aren't annoying enough during matches, I really hate them during matches like this.


----------



## Strategize

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*

They really need to fucking stop with these finisher kickouts in Cena matches.


----------



## KingCosmos

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*

AJ makes WWE tolerable


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*



Dangerous Nemesis said:


> You know, I really would love a Harper/Corbin feud.


I'd dig that. I can't quite peg what I want Harper to be though. Face yes, but character, I don't know. I feel like he's got some untapped potential that I have no idea how it should be groomed.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*

Commercials really killing this match, the crowd is already like 12 minutes into this match and were like 5 minutes into it.


----------



## Ace

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*



Strategize said:


> They really need to fucking stop with these finisher kickouts in Cena matches.


 Not so bad when you think of the AA as a signature. It never finishes top talent and is no longer a finisher now IMO.


----------



## Lethal Evans

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*

Harper needs to feud with Wyatt. Win or lose, Wyatt has a moment before the end of the match and says "you're free".

Harper takes a break, returns to make a save as a face in a few months in time for the MITB with a short hair cut and more managed beard. Wins MITB.

He's far too fucking good and needs an opportunity.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*



Roman Makes Me Hard said:


> Not so bad when you think of the AA as a signature. It never finishes top talent.


That's when you know it's bad when you have to think of someones finish as a signature fpalm


----------



## AngryConsumer

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*

Give away this gem of a match on regular programming and yet it's bogged down with fucking commercials... fpalm fpalm fpalm


----------



## Ace

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*

Raw ad during SD title match, fuck off.

Fuck this company, Bray on the table.

Fuck off.


----------



## KingCosmos

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*

LMAO missed the spot


----------



## Mordecay

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*

So AJ streak of 4 stars+ matches continues


----------



## Ace

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*

One more time to put him through the table.

Frog splash and leg drop.

I love AJ :lmao


----------



## 3ku1

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*

They diminished this wm level match. With all those ads. Then A raw ad, screw raw. Then Brays on the table? WTf.


----------



## TheMenace

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*

Owwwww that looked like it hurt.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*

Commercials are BURYING this match, last thing I saw they were all out in the ring come back from break AJ IS DIVING THROUGH A TABLE !! HOW WE GET THERE SWAY ?!?!


----------



## wkc_23

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*

AA buried :lol


----------



## God Movement

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*

Styles just no sold that AA.


----------



## Skyraider666

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*

Finishers don't mean shit anymore


----------



## Ace

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*

Fuck this seems like an amazing match, wish we could see it all.

Crowd is lit.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*



wwe9391 said:


> We all are. Best career decision he has ever made. Even AJ himself has said he wises he came to WWE sooner.


I wonder why he waited? Things turned out good in the end though! :grin2:


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*

Don't screw us WWE!


----------



## Prayer Police

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*

Double AA (Quadruple A?)


----------



## Victor Chaos

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*

Did A.J. really no sold the Attitude Adjustment?


----------



## TheMenace

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*

Typical Cena no sell.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*

This is probably in actuality a 4 star match but I can't tell because these d*mn commericials.


----------



## AngryConsumer

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*



God Movement said:


> Styles just no sold that AA.


Good. Corny ass finisher.


----------



## 3ku1

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*

Amazing match. But they won't let us see it :lol


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*

The day Cena taps will probably also be the same day he turns heel, which is probably never.


----------



## BarrettBarrage

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*

Once again Cena's promo made no sense.

How did Bray NOT earn it? He eliminated both AJ and Cena so I don't understand.

What a sore loser.


----------



## razzathereaver

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*

The way AJ keeps taking AA's is getting plain ridiculous.


----------



## Roxinius

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*

Jesus the commercials are killing this match


----------



## Mordecay

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*

AJ is so much better than the rest of the guys in WWE that is not even funny


----------



## KingCosmos

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*

:vince$

Gotta keep WWE afloat with commercials baby


----------



## Prayer Police

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*

That toe thing by Bray is........weird.


----------



## wkc_23

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*

Match is awesome, but I just gotta throw out that big banter corbin is back at it again :HA


----------



## the_hound

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*

i honestly hate the protection of certain wrestlers finishers, it makes no sense what so ever


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*

Ha, even Wyatt's kicking out of the AA.


----------



## redban

It's ridiculous how people kick out of finishers today


----------



## Ace

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*



God Movement said:


> Styles just no sold that AA.


 Zenkai boost.


----------



## God Movement

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*

Finisher spam.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*

Where the fugg you at Randy?


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*

Nah bro this match turning into trash there's been like 82 finishers in this sh*t :lmao:lmao:lmao


----------



## Headliner

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*

Finisher spam is one of the worst things to happen to WWE.


----------



## Victor Chaos

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*

Cena needs a new finisher.


----------



## nyelator

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*

Well will Naomi drop it next week?Also she got out classed again on the mic


----------



## 3ku1

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*

WOW Wyatt clean!!!


----------



## wwe9391

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*

HE BEAT CENA CLEAN AGAIN!!!!!!


----------



## Ace

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*

Cena clean pinned again.

Thank god AJ didn't take the pin.

Too many finishers there.


----------



## wkc_23

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*

At least Cena ate the pin. CLEAN.


----------



## -XERO-

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*

No Orton.


----------



## Mox Girl

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*

So people can kick out of the AA like it's nothing but the Sister Abigail not? :lol


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*

Wyatt pins Cena again and no fuckery involved. Awesome.


----------



## Taroostyles

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*

They are killing finishers dead in this match


----------



## Strategize

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*

Fuck this spammy bullshit match.


----------



## Mordecay

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*

Bray pinned Cena clean twice :rusevyes:rusevyes:rusevyes:rusevyes:rusevyes:rusevyes:rusevyes


----------



## God Movement

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*



AngryConsumer said:


> Good. Corny ass finisher.


It's never a good thing when anyone's finisher gets no sold, especially not a main event level performer. Kicking out is one thing, but no selling is another.



Roman Makes Me Hard said:


> Zenkai boost.


Indeed.

Didn't expect Bray to win clean two nights in a row, colour me surprised.


----------



## TheMenace

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*


----------



## AngryConsumer

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*

Really good match. At least from what we were able to tell. :lol

Styles not eating a pin. :banderas


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*

Bray pins Cena twice in one week. Should've done this three years ago.


----------



## 3ku1

Wyatts more over then Roman now. Two clean wins over Cena in a row? Holy shit. This changes everything tbh


----------



## Ace

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*



Headliner said:


> Finisher spam is one of the worst things to happen to WWE.


 I blame Cena, it's his finisher everyone kicks out of. He does the same to AJ's Styles Clash.


----------



## wwetna1

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*

I give him shit, but Bray stepped up there performance wise. Cena takes the Clash with no hands, pure trust of AJ there.


----------



## KingCosmos

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*



3ku1 said:


> Wyatts more over then Roman now. Two clean wins over Cena in a row? Holy shit. This changes everything tbh


No it doesn't. Pins over Cena matter in 1 on 1not multiple man matches


----------



## wwe9391

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*



3ku1 said:


> Wyatts more over then Roman now. Two clean wins over Cena in a row? Holy shit. This changes everything tbh


IDK why Roman has to be brought up. He is not even on Smackdown


----------



## Taroostyles

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*

Good match but they really need to find a better way to work main event matches without destroying finishers.

The AA and the Clash mean nothing.


----------



## -XERO-

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*



-PerfectDarkness- said:


> No Orton.


There's Orton.


----------



## Prayer Police

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*

It's a triple threat match on TV, finishers should be broken up not kicked out of.


----------



## Nicky Midss

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*

really really hope orton doesnt win at WM. his title reigns are usually horrid.


----------



## Ace

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*

Cena buried his finisher man.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*

ORTON LOOKS SO F*CKING LIT WITH THAT HOOD ON :mark::mark::mark:


----------



## God Movement

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*

I think it's time we accept that Cena just isn't the superman of the WWE anymore. That is Roman Reigns. Because no-one kicks out of his spear.


----------



## 3ku1

KingCosmos said:


> No it doesn't. Pins over Cena matter in 1 on 1not multiple man matches


Mate he still went over him clean. It means a lot.


----------



## wwetna1

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*



Roman Makes Me Hard said:


> I blame Cena, it's his finisher everyone kicks out of. He does the same to AJ's Styles Clash.


JEricho was kicking out the clash his first month in. I mean damn, JEricho did it, and then Roman did it ... So of course Cena would


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*

So does Orton bring back "Burn In My Light" before or after WM 33?

I bet Orton bows before Wyatt or raises his hand..


----------



## Strategize

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*

3 stars.


----------



## Ace

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*



Taroostyles said:


> Good match but they really need to find a better way to work main event matches without destroying finishers.
> 
> The AA and the Clash mean nothing.


 Everyone kicks out of the AA, Cena and Roman are the only ones to kick out of the Styles Clash.


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*



#BadNewsSanta said:


> Bray pins Cena twice in one week. Should've done this three years ago.


Nice to have Cena, Vince and Co. giving back to Wyatt after that.


----------



## AngryConsumer

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*



MarkyWhipwreck said:


> ORTON LOOKS SO F*CKING LIT WITH THAT HOOD ON :mark::mark::mark:


Must. Have. IED Randy Orton. :mark:


----------



## dclikewah

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*

Bray pins Cena clean twice in one week? IRS must have walked in on John doing some off the wall shit that he is holding over his head


----------



## Mox Girl

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*

So Randy took 5 minutes to get to the ring cos they had extra time to kill at the end of the show? :lol


----------



## wwetna1

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*



Nicky Midss said:


> really really hope orton doesnt win at WM. his title reigns are usually horrid.


I honestly would not mind face Orton. We have never really gotten that truly. He as always heel aside from dropping Christians whiny ass


----------



## Taroostyles

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*

Lol at JBL calling it the main event, it's gonna go on midcard at best.


----------



## MarkyWhipwreck

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*



AngryConsumer said:


> Must. Have. IED Randy Orton. :mark:


Might have to make that f*cking walk my sig :mark:


----------



## razzathereaver

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*

SWERVE!


----------



## Prayer Police

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*

lol, Randy


----------



## wwe9391

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*

Randy with them mind games


----------



## 3ku1

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*

Orton pledging to Wyatt :mark:


----------



## Mox Girl

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*

Randy doesn't sound right at all saying that tbh....


----------



## TD_DDT

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*

Orton went full cuck LOL


----------



## Lethal Evans

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*

RKO please


----------



## -XERO-

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*

Dat *MIND GAMES!*


----------



## TheMenace

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*

rko


----------



## Ace

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*

Really? :lol


----------



## RapShepard

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*

Okay let's see how long this lasts good shit

Sent from my Z981 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dangerous Nemesis

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*

Umm, ok then.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*



EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> So does Orton bring back "Burn In My Light" before or after WM 33?
> 
> I bet Orton bows before Wyatt or raises his hand..


I thought Orton hated that Burn In My Light song, didn't he?


----------



## Headliner

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*

This was the right move. Wyatt will catch an RKO in a couple weeks. It's too early to do the turn now.


----------



## the_hound

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*

well its time to watch the flash


----------



## Fluffy|McDoodle|Kitten

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*

Well this Wyatt angle just continues getting interesting...I'm hooked.


----------



## Trophies

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*

Orton is just playing himself.


----------



## wkc_23

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*

It's ALL about them mind games.


----------



## EdgeheadStingerfan

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*



WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> I thought Orton hated that Burn In My Light song, didn't he?


Fugg what he wants, it's what he want! :grin2:


----------



## God Movement

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*

In two days Bray Wyatt has been booked way better than his counter-part champion Kevin Owens who couldn't get a single clean win on Seth Rollins OR Roman Reigns.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*

That was very interesting to say the least. Obviously Orton or Wyatt is going to turn the other eventually by Wrestlemania (most likely Orton on Wyatt), but nice to see they're not rushing to anything and will take their sweet time.


----------



## ElTerrible

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*

Vince: New plan. No WM matches for SD.


----------



## Ace

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*

Cena desperately needs another finisher.

Everyone kicks out of the AA, it ruins matches because it's still seen as a finisher.


----------



## AV9160

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*

There was no Miz. This is bullshit. i wasted two hours for nothing. I'm pissed.


----------



## Prayer Police

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*

On RAW, one friendship is destroyed. On Smackdown, another "friendship" is solidified.


----------



## AngryConsumer

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*



WWEDivaGirl96 said:


> I thought Orton hated that Burn In My Light song, didn't he?


Yep.


----------



## WWEDivaGirl96

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*



EdgeheadStingerfan said:


> Fugg what he wants, it's what he want! :grin2:


I always thought it was a good song lol!


----------



## Headliner

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*



the_hound said:


> well its time to watch the flash


The new episode is next week. Not this week.


----------



## safc-scotty

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*

When Orton turns on Wyatt, is that going to be a face turn or a heel turn? I feel as though it's probably going to be Orton face and Wyatt as a heel but not 100% sure. Wyatt is pretty well liked by the fans (as is Orton of course) so I'm not totally sure what the reaction will be. I'd prefer it that they didn't make it clear and just let the fans choose who they side with to be honest.


----------



## ElTerrible

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*



AV9160 said:


> There was no Miz. This is bullshit. i wasted two hours for nothing. I'm pissed.


Next week during the falls count anywhere, they´ll brawl into Maryse and it will start the program.


----------



## SpeedStick

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*

So that why the WWE is not selling that Orton can pick any of the two champions


----------



## razzathereaver

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*



AV9160 said:


> There was no Miz. This is bullshit. i wasted two hours for nothing. I'm pissed.


The odd thing is, as good as Miz is right now, I didn't really miss him tonight. The show was still solid.


----------



## God Movement

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*



Roman Makes Me Hard said:


> Cena desperately needs another finisher.
> 
> Everyone kicks out of the AA, it ruins matches because it's still seen as a finisher.


He might as well use that Springboard Stunner. The AA died tonight.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*



wwetna1 said:


> Princess Mella ... Carmella
> 
> They fought all over the venues for months. Nikki got attacked for months. They got a NO DQ match at TLC announced. Then Raw did Charlotte/Sasha after the fact. And their match got fucked. They were told you will have count outs so you must stay by the ring and because it is tlc, no tables, ladders, or chair spots.


Oh I know what you mean but I thought you meant to say Natalya. My bad.


----------



## Mordecay

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*

Let's face it, the next PPV for Sd is Mania and that is still like 2 months away, so they will have to play this Wyatt/Orton feud slow


----------



## Ace

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*



God Movement said:


> He might as well use that Springboard Stunner. The AA died tonight.


 It died during the US title open - didn't Zayn and Cesaro kick out of it on Raw?..


----------



## The_It_Factor

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*

Cena is berried!!!!11


----------



## Ace

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*



Mordecay said:


> Let's face it, the next PPV for Sd is Mania and that is still like 2 months away, so they will have to play this Wyatt/Orton feud slow


 7 weeks out and the only matches that look set are Bray-Orton and Corbin-Ambrose.


----------



## AngryConsumer

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*



God Movement said:


> He might as well use that Springboard Stunner. The AA died tonight.


He can't even execute the move half the time, and it looks downright awful when he attempts.


----------



## SpikeDudley

Roman Makes Me Hard said:


> It died during the US title open - didn't Zayn and Cesaro kick out of it on Raw?..


Pretty sure stardust and Zack Ryder kicked out of it lol


----------



## Headliner

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*



SpeedStick said:


> So that why the WWE is not selling that Orton can pick any of the two champions


Maybe they don't have the rule that you can challenge for either title. It has to be for your brand title. 

For anyone who wants to discuss 205: http://www.wrestlingforum.com/wwe-network-weekly-tv/2072193-205-live-discussion-thread-27.html


----------



## PavelGaborik

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*

Corbin is making Ambrose look like an absolute bitch. Not difficult to see who's going over on Mania.


----------



## ManiaSeason2017

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*

People on net have complained about last to Road to wrestle mania' being boring and and I personally hated he entire seasons including actual Mania. 

this one is messy, and messy is good actually. don't know what to expect. hope all dirt sheets are wrong. I want to be surprised and have fresh match ups. don't care if matches actually suck. Crowd and grandeur of stage will make the show. Maybe Flor ida will retire from WWE this year too. 

I do hope Naomi, Owens, and Jericho go in as champs. Stop stealing tNa's steez and stop the hot potato thing.


----------



## domotime2

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*

smackdown crushed it again. i lovvvvvvvvvvvvved that ending


----------



## razzathereaver

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*



Mordecay said:


> Let's face it, the next PPV for Sd is Mania and that is still like 2 months away, so they will have to play this Wyatt/Orton feud slow


As they should, the more time they have to build this feud, the better it will be.


----------



## Ace

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*

Missed most of the because of damn ads... all we ended up getting were finishers and spots fpalm


----------



## SpikeDudley

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*

So anyone know the last time Cena got pinned twice in one week?

*edited for autocorrect error


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*

The whole thing about Cena's AA - it's so inconsistent. He'll have a one on one match with Corbin on Smackdown and beat him with one. I guarantee you though if that was a PPV match, Corbin would've taken more than that to be put down. It's one of the things I dislike about Cena's (and Reign's - though not to the same extent) matches. In a regular TV match usually either he just happens to put someone away with one finisher, or loses by one finisher (usually by distraction) but then on a PPV, it's like he and the guy he's facing get a dose of super durability and it takes multiple finishers to win. It's ridiculous. I'm sort of okay with it with Styles because at least it's been consistent among all their matches. Only sort of though, because in general it's still pretty ridiculous then when Styles takes one Dirty Deeds, or Ziggler Super kick, or End of Days to be put down in a match.


----------



## Strategize

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*

Alright show. Think I'll take Raw this week tho. Smackdown was probably more consistent, but RAW's high's were too high. 

They probably could've topped it if that main event didn't resort to the typical Cena finisher wank fest.


----------



## Ace

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*

Cena's AA kills every match.

Use it as a signature and get a new damn move fpalm

The match was great but was lowered significantly because of the AA BS.


----------



## Mox Girl

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*

I think both Raw and SD were good this week, that's a rare occurrence.


----------



## SpikeDudley

Roman Makes Me Hard said:


> Cena's AA kills every match.
> 
> Use it as a signature and get a new damn move fpalm


Cena gets pinned clean and you still bitch about him???


----------



## Kratosx23

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*



SpikeDudley said:


> So anyone know the last time Cena got pinned twice in one week?
> 
> *edited for autocorrect error


This week.


----------



## #BadNewsSanta

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*

I'd say Smackdown was still better than Raw this week, but not by much. It didn't have the weak points Raw did, and the main event was better than Raw's - though it should be worth noting nothing on Smackdown came anywhere close to the Jericho/Owens segment/storyline progression.


----------



## Ace

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*



SpikeDudley said:


> Cena gets pinned clean and you still bitch about him???


 I've been banging on about Cena getting a new finisher for months.

Power levels are all over the place because of it.


----------



## Simply Flawless

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*

Friendships don't mean anything anymore in WWE:frown2:


----------



## Taroostyles

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*

Miz looks like a total tool he got pinned after 1 AA and almost no offense while these guys went through a war and kicked out deep in the match, hell AJ took 2 and was able to counter out of a 3rd right after.


----------



## Strategize

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*



SpikeDudley said:


> Cena gets pinned clean and you still bitch about him???


His booking isn't what concerns me. 
It's the fact that he does the same shit over and over and over and over.

I don't mind finisher kickouts, but when you do them almost every match it sucks.


----------



## OMG SETH ROLLINS

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*

Orton is the best at mind games. Remember the Rollins feud? It will get crazy real soon. Smackdown is night and day compared to the mess on Mondays.


----------



## TheMenace

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*



SpeedStick said:


> So that why the WWE is not selling that Orton can pick any of the two champions


:hmm:

Goldberg's Mania opponent will be Brock, so Goldberg taking the strap from Owens wouldn't make sense if Orton is going to face the universal champ.

So that leaves... Orton vs Owens? Could be ok I guess. Somehow doesn't strike me as a Mania ME match though.


----------



## 3ku1

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*

Overall SD beats Raw this week. Simply because of its consistency. Despite Raw having better highlights. Like Jericho/Owens segment. And Joe. Raw has way too many weak points. The main event was better then Charlotte/Bayley. But that's not hard. I'm intrigued by Ortons mind games. We know the Viper we'll turn on Wyatt eventually. Other highlight was the outstanding heel mic work by Bliss. I think she deserves more credit then ALOT on this forum are giving her at present.


----------



## Mugging of Cena

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*

Both Raw and SD were pretty good this week. 

Mickie is just awesome and elevates everyone. :sk

Corbin looking strong! :mark: I'm optimistic that he and Dean can have a worthwhile blowoff at WM. 

And the Orton/Harper/Wyatt saga has me very intrigued to see how it unfolds. :hmm:


----------



## Mra22

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*

Such a great Smackdown :clap


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*

I haven't watched, only read the results but did Miz seriously not appear at all? Has he seriously gone from being one of the MVPs of 2026 to a total jobber who can't win anything and can't even get on TV in 2017? They're not even going to bother building him up for Cena at Mania are they? Just gonna feed Miz to him in a meaningless match.

There goes another promising career, he's done at this point.


----------



## AJ_Styles_P1

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*

John Cena has absolutely killed finishing moves and false finishes. 

Dead and buried.


----------



## The Traditionalist

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*



Eva MaRIHyse said:


> There goes another promising career, he's done at this point.


I don't know...Done???That's pretty dramatic. Miz was on the money in those Fist Fight promos Monday. As you stated, he had a great run in 2016 and brought prestige back to the IC title. If the Miz isn't just taking a breather, then he'll have to feud more with Daniel Bryan for not utilizing his talents properly. The guy is excellent at being obnoxious and he can generate heel heat on his own. So remember, when :miz hand goes up, your mouth goes shut. :grin2:


----------



## Ace

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*



Eva MaRIHyse said:


> I haven't watched, only read the results but did Miz seriously not appear at all? Has he seriously gone from being one of the MVPs of 2026 to a total jobber who can't win anything and can't even get on TV in 2017? They're not even going to bother building him up for Cena at Mania are they? Just gonna feed Miz to him in a meaningless match.
> 
> There goes another promising career, he's done at this point.


 Probably next week.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*



The Traditionalist said:


> I don't know...Done???That's pretty dramatic. Miz was on the money in those Fist Fight promos Monday. As you stated, he had a great run in 2016 and brought prestige back to the IC title. If the Miz isn't just taking a breather, then he'll have to feud more with Daniel Bryan for not utilizing his talents properly. The guy is excellent at being obnoxious and he can generate heel heat on his own. So remember, when :miz hand goes up, your mouth goes shut. :grin2:


Doesn't feel like a breather, just feels like he's hit th ceiling of how far WWE want to use him and now he's just there to job. He's the only guy to make the IC Title important in a long time yet his "reward" is get turned back into that hapless comedy jobber.



Roman Makes Me Hard said:


> Probably next week.


I'm sure he'll be busy next week fulfilling the comedy jobber elimination spot in the Battle Royale.


----------



## The Traditionalist

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*



Eva MaRIHyse said:


> Doesn't feel like a breather, just feels like he's hit th ceiling of how far WWE want to use him and now he's just there to job. He's the only guy to make the IC Title important in a long time yet his "reward" is get turned back into that hapless comedy jobber.


Bearing in mind both John Cena and AJ Styles lost 2 times in the last 48 hours, What role do you think should be played by the Miz during this year's road to WM?


----------



## Ace

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*



Eva MaRIHyse said:


> Doesn't feel like a breather, just feels like he's hit th ceiling of how far WWE want to use him and now he's just there to job. He's the only guy to make the IC Title important in a long time yet his "reward" is get turned back into that hapless comedy jobber.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm sure he'll be busy next week fulfilling the comedy jobber elimination spot in the Battle Royale.


 Cena will eliminate him, Miz will probably come back in and screw him.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*



The Traditionalist said:


> Bearing in mind both John Cena and AJ Styles lost 2 times in the last 48 hours, What role do you think should be played by the Miz during this year's road to WM?


Doesn't have to be a World Title match or anything but he should get a big match and should be treated like a star. He was one last year but they pissed it all away already. He was credible enough to have a match vs anyone and be a threat now he just doesn't look like he belongs.



Roman Makes Me Hard said:


> Cena will eliminate him, Miz will probably come back in and screw him.


I can't see that happening at all at this point.


----------



## The Traditionalist

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*



Eva MaRIHyse said:


> Doesn't have to be a World Title match or anything but he should get a big match and should be treated like a star. He was one last year but they pissed it all away already.


Last WM he had to share the spotlight with several other wrestlers in the IC title match and his year turned out well. If he faces Cena at this year's WM, as you suggest, is that not a big enough match?



Eva MaRIHyse said:


> He was credible enough to have a match vs anyone and be a threat now he just doesn't look like he belongs.


He was one of the 6 participants in the Elimination Chamber title match. He didn't look out of place to me. :shrug


----------



## Boom19

Flash is back next week


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*



The Traditionalist said:


> Last WM he had to share the spotlight with several other wrestlers in the IC title match and his year turned out well. If he faces Cena at this year's WM, as you suggest, is that not a big enough match?
> 
> It's a big match, but if he's just a geek there solely to eat an AA and then go home that's terrible. He's been booked like shit this year. He hasnt a single match or segment this year and now he can't even get on TV.
> 
> He was one of the 6 participants in the Elimination Chamber title match. He didn't look out of place to me. :shrug


He did to me when he literally ate one move, and a move that everyone else kicks out of and that was it.

You can make a weasel heel look legit, Miz now just looks like a low card dork.


----------



## The RainMaker

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*

That triple threat was so fucking stupid. Yes, I realize it's an unadvertised TV match, but those three could have put on something so much better. I mean, just finisher spam to a whole other level of stupidity, and a table spot just because. Let down.


----------



## DoubtGin

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*

That ending definitely got me.

Not sure what's the plan now.


----------



## Eva MaRIHyse

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*



Roman Makes Me Hard said:


> Cena desperately needs another finisher.
> 
> Everyone kicks out of the AA, it ruins matches because it's still seen as a finisher.


I don't know, I mean he can still crush local enhancement dorks like Miz with one AA and nothing else


----------



## Lariatoh!

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*

AJ Styles is on another level to anyone in the WWE. The guy who has been on top of WWE for over a decade, John Cena just looks like a green rookie compared to him. Styles is amazing. And the only guy close to him is Cesaro, but he's booked like a joke. Styles just makes everyone he wrestles look like a million bucks, and guys like Wyatt will brag that they got to wrestle him. He carries everyone. It's just a joy to watch. 

As for Cena "equalling" Ric Flair's title record, well Styles is kayfabe an 8 time World Champion (3xNWA, 2xTNA, 2xIWGP, 1xWWE) And should be seen as such. JBL during the triple threat started spruiking how good he is, and how he can't have a bad match - that's insider talk. JBL, who is famous for hazing guys backstage and hating WCW talent etc., is, what I heard, genuinely in awe of Styles. And so he should be. 

Man what another amazing performance Styles put on tonight. Cena is a fraud when compared to him. How loud was Cena calling those moves in the ElimChamber? It was a joke. Styles has shown old man Vince how it's meant to be done. I'm happy that it was a Cena who took the pin and not Styles, and right fully so. WWE finally getting a call right. 

Sorry, end rant.


----------



## LKRocks

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*

Got chills at Bray WYatt opening Smackdown, with the crowd all hot and buying into him as champ.

He looked legit as fuck. Larger than life even.


----------



## Erik.

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*

It's a shame Styles won't be fighting for the title at Mania, it really is.


----------



## Ace

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*

Bray was excellent tonight in everything he was involved in.

My moment of the night was AJ hitting Wyatt with a leg drop after the frog splash didn't break the table.

You could tell he changed his mind after the crowd started chanting one more time. Fantastic, really.


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/831696985166118912

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/831697132247728128


----------



## DJHJR86

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*

Jesus Christ Mauro is fucking awful. I hate him more than Michael Cole and David Otunga combined.


----------



## AllenNoah

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*

Gotta admit, one of my favorite parts was Bray's opening promo when one guy started chanting "Husky Harris" and Bray followed with "She said, 'They will try and DENOUNCE you!'" I don't know if that was always part of the script and Bray just soldiered through or if that was ad-libbed in because it fit perfectly.


----------



## Pongo

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*

Couldn't watch it live.. but man what a great episode. I keep hoping for bigger storylines and it still seems we are not going to get em but the way they book some of the characters is so solid.
Baron Corbin dragging Ambrose was the coolest thing of the episode and made him look like a million bucks, i'm loving what the usos are doing, they really reinvented themeself the right way. 
I'm no fan of Bray, his matches are kinda boring and while i really like his character work the mystic mumbojumbo is a nono for me, but his storyline right now is the most interesting one so i fully support the idea of him main eventing with randy and harper if that's what they are going for with the battle royal. I saw some comments hoping for an AJ win but, i mean i understand why his fans wanna see him main eventing Wrestlemania, but he really has no business in the storyline right now.
Anyway, overall great entertaining episode (i skipped the women so no idea about their segments, little blessing of not watching it live).

The main event was dogshit though, mindless finishers spam for the heck of it.


----------



## Y2JHOLLA

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*

AMAZING episode. Brays Promo at the beginning was spectacular, and the main event was just epic as shit. I was really down on the Wrestlemania card for Smackdown, but the beginning of some of these storyline are doing a fantastic job of reeling me in. The Corbin/Ambrose segment, and the Orton/Wyatt segment at the end of the show. Just TOP NOTCH storytelling so far.


----------



## Alright_Mate

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*

Bit late watching it myself, another solid episode I thought, flowed nicely again, few pointers...

Wyatt looks great with the title, decent opening segment.
They need to do more character work with American Alpha, the division really needs The Revival.
Corbin yet again looked like a badass, looking forward to his rivalry with Ambrose.
Thought Mickie vs Becky was a solid match, but they just seem to be stuck in a rut atm.
Naomi (N)
Decent main event, too much finisher spam but I can see why they do it...drama!
Intriguing closing segment, hopefully Harper wins the Battle Royal to make the storyline even more interesting.


----------



## Simply Flawless

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*



MarkyWhipwreck said:


> ORTON LOOKS SO F*CKING LIT WITH THAT HOOD ON :mark::mark::mark:


Darth Ortonwens3


----------



## OMG SETH ROLLINS

DJHJR86 said:


> Jesus Christ Mauro is fucking awful. I hate him more than Michael Cole and David Otunga combined.


Says the guy with a Reigns avatar


----------



## DJHJR86

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*



OMG SETH ROLLINS said:


> Says the guy with a Reigns avatar


Ah the old, "you like Reigns so your opinion is invalid" schtick. Never change, WF.


----------



## The Bloodline

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*

Smackdown was great last night. Such an easy watch. The opening set the tone. Bray as champ just feels right. The audience cheering fits into his cult like gimmick so well too. Baron dragging Dean was such a nice creative change. The rest of the episode flew by with a nice main event/segment to close the show.


----------



## Bazinga

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*

Ya'll need to remember Lord f*ckin' Tensai beat Cena and Punk in a few weeks.

If Wyatt can't use that momentum he's another Tensai.


----------



## the_hound

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*



Headliner said:


> The new episode is next week. Not this week.


yeah i had no idea, was looking forward to grodds two episode as well, gutted


----------



## Lariatoh!

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*



Bazinga said:


> Ya'll need to remember Lord f*ckin' Tensai beat Cena and Punk in a few weeks.
> 
> If Wyatt can't use that momentum he's another Tensai.


Tensai was never the WWE Champion, and the reason he beat Cena was because of the whole he lost to the Rock and is about to face Brock Lesnar storyline. Tensai was the guy that beats someone due to a losing streak gimmick. Nothing more. 

Bray is a great choice as Champion. I'm very happy he gets a spotlight and will be able to talk his dark magic while champ. 

What I'm interested in is the character himself. Would he get his own plates put on the belt for example? He hates the corporate machine. He despises the contrived and mass produced John Cena character. Would he therefore not care for the WWE office (the machine his character hates so much) to put "Bray Wyatt" plates on the belt? 

These little details I hope he talks about as he tries to "brainwash" the audience during his reign.


----------



## chronoxiong

I think the Battle Royal is just a way to put Luke Harper into the Title picture with Orton and Wyatt. I don't think it's going to be a triple threat match though because c'mon, Luke Harper, a main eventer? It's probably going to lead into more shenanigans where Orton ends up battling Wyatt and maybe escaping his spell. Have to give WWE props for doing something new here.

I would assume next week's Nattie/Nikki Falls Count Anywhere will conclude the feud so Maryse can interfere or start a feud with Nikki over the spilled powder from the PPV. Didn't the Usos/American Alpha feud never end? Baron Corbin dragging out Ambrose was a cool visual. His booking is on par with Stroman minus the jobber squash matches. Mickie James/Becky Lynch match was decent too and loved the finish.


----------



## Uptown King

*Re: WWE Smackdown LIVE - 02/14 - He's Here - The NEW WWE Champion*



Bazinga said:


> Ya'll need to remember Lord f*ckin' Tensai beat Cena and Punk in a few weeks.
> 
> If Wyatt can't use that momentum he's another Tensai.


Lol at comparing Tensai who was gone less than a year afterwards and was never WWE World Champion to Bray who is and has been with the company for a few years now.


----------

